# OK, It Is Time for someone to start a new driveler thread #140



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 26, 2014)

Where O' Where is one of you fine drivelers that need to start another driveler thread.  I am all dressed up and have nowhere to go this morning because I can't drivel.

I guess that I will just wash some clothes, eat some breakfast, read the newspaper, and then just sit here and wonder why I am the only driveler awake at this hour.  

I smell coffee though and that is an improvement!!!


Thank you RUTTNBUCK.  Now if you could find a good video as well, it will official.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 26, 2014)

could it be?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 26, 2014)

Gobblin, thank you for arriving with your survival kit filled with fresh brewed coffee.  

Looks like the last thread got shut down a little early so hopefully someone can get an early start this morning and crank up a new one.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2014)

I sure could use some coffee.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 26, 2014)

Mornin y'all! 

We moved the big red coop yesterday & now we are down to just 4 hens. We should be moving within the next 2 weeks or so. 

My daughter got to see her new puppy yesterday afternoon & she is plum tickled about her. So far the puppy has been very easy. She don't whine much in her kennel & so far no accidents at all in her kennel.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 26, 2014)

morning folks.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2014)

can someone PLEASE make this into a real "Driveler"??!!?
BAMAAA!!!!!!!!!! NIC!!!!!!!!!!! Tripod!!!!!!!!!! anybody?? Beuler?????????
Mornin!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 26, 2014)

Keebs said:


> can someone PLEASE make this into a real "Driveler"??!!?
> BAMAAA!!!!!!!!!! NIC!!!!!!!!!!! Tripod!!!!!!!!!! anybody?? Beuler?????????
> Mornin!



hdm03 will be along shortly.  Hes got this!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 26, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 26, 2014)

flop?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 26, 2014)

billy?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 26, 2014)

Morning y'all, Quick.. what year is it??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 26, 2014)

2000late


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> 2000late



  I get it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> 2000late



 DOH


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 26, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I get it


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 26, 2014)

Me and Mandy would be jammin by the pool  boom boom boom


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 26, 2014)

That future boom boom boom.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 26, 2014)

Keebs said:


> can someone PLEASE make this into a real "Driveler"??!!?
> BAMAAA!!!!!!!!!! NIC!!!!!!!!!!! Tripod!!!!!!!!!! anybody?? Beuler?????????
> Mornin!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm03 will be along shortly.  Hes got this!




OK, somebody get off the pot and make this into an official driveler thread right now.....please, please, please, please.  I don't have those magic powers so that is why I asked someone to step up early this morning BUT everybody was asleep at the wheel!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 26, 2014)

I think all the mods and admins that frequent the driveler are asleep or enjoying life.  Hdm03 is busy "working" on the clock


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think all the mods and admins that frequent the driveler are asleep or enjoying life.  Hdm03 is busy "working" on the clock



I think Homo3 gonna make a livin outta working on the clock.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 26, 2014)

Mud, i found you a motor.  blown V8


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud, i found you a motor.  blown V8



I cant afford that one.
Guy came in earlier and said we could put his 632 twin turbo in my mud truck, i laughed,
I would kill myself in something that fast.
Its a great idea , vroom


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 26, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I cant afford that one.
> Guy came in earlier and said we could put his 632 twin turbo in my mud truck, i laughed,
> I would kill myself in something that fast.
> Its a great idea , vroom





would be a FUN RIDE!!!!

Ill drive it for you I aint skeered..

Maybe just a little crazy tho


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 26, 2014)

I remembered my password


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2014)

dougefresh said:


> I remembered my password


THAT's all that has kept you away??!
hEY, dougie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 26, 2014)

Chickle Fil-A


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 26, 2014)

FYI!!! its 115 degrees up stairs and HUMID..  I had work and got sweaty, im going home, forget this


----------



## Crickett (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm dog sittin again for our friends while they go to TN for a funeral. Let's see....

3 Labs + 1 Boston + 1 Feist =  


But I LOVE it!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Chickle Fil-A



homemade chef salat..........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> FYI!!! its 115 degrees up stairs and HUMID..  I had work and got sweaty, im going home, forget this


yeah, tell me how that works for ya, Leroy........ 


Crickett said:


> I'm dog sittin again for our friends while they go to TN for a funeral. Let's see....
> 
> 3 Labs + 1 Boston + 1 Feist =
> 
> ...


 just the 3 labs would be a handful!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 26, 2014)

Wendy's fo lunch.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Wendy's fo lunch.


What's Pops up to today?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 26, 2014)

Keebs said:


> What's Pops up to today?


Him and mom met me at Wendy's. Hes got a new cane. Didnt want to be seen with a walker.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 26, 2014)

Keebs said:


> just the 3 labs would be a handful!



2 of the labs are just old & lazy the 3rd 1 has to stay in her kennel for the most part cause she's in heat. The new puppy stays in her kennel too & she whines some but not too bad & well the Boston is & always will be a handful 



mudracing101 said:


> Him and mom met me at Wendy's. Hes got a new cane. Didnt want to be seen with a walker.


Glad he's able to get out & about!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 26, 2014)

Crickett said:


> 2 of the labs are just old & lazy the 3rd 1 has to stay in her kennel for the most part cause she's in heat. The new puppy stays in her kennel too & she whines some but not too bad & well the Boston is & always will be a handful
> 
> 
> Glad he's able to get out & about!



Thanks


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Him and mom met me at Wendy's. Hes got a new cane. Didnt want to be seen with a walker.


hope he got a kewl one, 'cause he's a kewl dude!


Crickett said:


> 2 of the labs are just old & lazy the 3rd 1 has to stay in her kennel for the most part cause she's in heat. The new puppy stays in her kennel too & she whines some but not too bad & well the Boston is & always will be a handful
> 
> 
> Glad he's able to get out & about!


I love old labs......... they are just sooo sweet!
Chief AND Tripod both have "older" black labs both named Maggie, those are 2 of the sweeeetest dogs!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 26, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Him and mom met me at Wendy's. Hes got a new cane. Didnt want to be seen with a walker.



Did he get him a HurryCane?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Did he get him a HurryCane?


bless your heart, but he ain't from Fitzgerald, he's from Tift county, ya know, the blue debils.........


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 26, 2014)

Keebs said:


> bless your heart, but he ain't from Fitzgerald, he's from Tift county, ya know, the blue debils.........



i don't get it


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 26, 2014)

i didn't know ya'll had schools down there


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 26, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i didn't know ya'll had schools down there



We do but theys reall easy..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 26, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Did he get him a HurryCane?





Keebs said:


> bless your heart, but he ain't from Fitzgerald, he's from Tift county, ya know, the blue debils.........


debils stank but they are x50 better than fitgeralds team


mudracing101 said:


> We do but theys reall easy..



 
true, sad but true


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 26, 2014)

None of ya'll down that way better than the Hawkinsville RED Debils.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 26, 2014)

Football sucks


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 26, 2014)

How bout this


----------



## Crickett (Aug 26, 2014)

Keebs said:


> hope he got a kewl one, 'cause he's a kewl dude!
> 
> I love old labs......... they are just sooo sweet!
> Chief AND Tripod both have "older" black labs both named Maggie, those are 2 of the sweeeetest dogs!



All 3 of the labs are yellow. Max & Sassy are both 9 years old & they are the sweetest. They are both like big pillows!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 26, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Football sucks



^x2


----------



## Crickett (Aug 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> How bout this



 I hate math......but that's purty cool!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 26, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Football sucks





havin_fun_huntin said:


> ^x2



Bless yer hearts!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 26, 2014)

Crickett said:


> All 3 of the labs are yellow. Max & Sassy are both 9 years old & they are the sweetest. They are both like big pillows!


Mine was yeller too. Best dog I EVA had. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> ^x2





Crickett said:


> I hate math......but that's purty cool!


It's all about the ATTITUDE! 


Crickett said:


> Bless yer hearts!


AMEN.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> debils stank but they are x50 better than fitgeralds team
> 
> 
> 
> true, sad but true


 I agree..........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> How bout this


  


Crickett said:


> All 3 of the labs are yellow. Max & Sassy are both 9 years old & they are the sweetest. They are both like big pillows!


 love yellar labs too!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 26, 2014)

Bout to have 2sday knocked out.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 26, 2014)

Cannonball.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 26, 2014)

mud, you might find this useful http://www.rbracing-rsr.com/compstaticcalc.html


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 26, 2014)

I can get an attitude about 100% of the time if someone crosses the threshold needing an adjustment.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2014)

bye!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 26, 2014)

bye folks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 27, 2014)

12 hour absence.   shame drivelers shame

Well maybe the aroma of coffee will bring some in


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 27, 2014)

Good Morning and Happy Hump Day to all of you drivelers.

I am trying my best to get these sleep monsters out of my eyes this morning.  It is time for the rest of you to shake a leg as well.  

Sure hope that everyone has a good day and will pass it on.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2014)

It is gonna be a beautiful day in the Bluegrass. Now if I could just get a cup of coffee to kick start it.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 27, 2014)

Bout 70% an yes it all still hurts


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 27, 2014)

im here..


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2014)

Hankus said:


> Bout 70% an yes it all still hurts


For some, that's as good as it gets...........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> im here..


Where????? 

Mornin!!  Off to do payroll............


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 27, 2014)

Mornin erey buddy. Spent yesterday in Cairo....It's beautiful there.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 27, 2014)

Keebs said:


> For some, that's as good as it gets...........
> 
> Where?????
> 
> Mornin!!  Off to do payroll............



as dead as its been in here the past few days I think im going to have to venture into other parts of the forum today


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2014)

Trainin somebody ='s really really sucks.



No shortcuts, having to werk almost the entire 12hrs. 


Turning him loose tonight, thank the good Laaaawd I ain't gotta folla him !!! 



Oh, mornin ya'll !!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Trainin somebody ='s really really sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 27, 2014)

it has been dead up in here


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Trainin somebody ='s really really sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo company must be hurtin if they got you training.


----------



## rydert (Aug 27, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Yo company must be hurtin if they got you training.



ouch..........


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 27, 2014)

burn


----------



## Crickett (Aug 27, 2014)

Hankus said:


> Bout 70% an yes it all still hurts



I had to go wade in the creek to figure out what that meant! Hope you heal up quick!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Yo company must be hurtin if they got you training.




They had no choice !!! 




rydert said:


> ouch..........





hdm03 said:


> burn






Derthole + hom03 ='s shut it/kneegrows..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I had to go wade in the creek to figure out what that meant! Hope you heal up quick!





Nephew Hankus + Uncle Quack + talk for an HOUR, that bike was gonna hurt 'em = skint up Drankus  . . .



There's only 2 kinda bike riders, one's that have laid it down, and one's that haven't YET . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 27, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2014)

crap










gotta crash, been up entirely too long.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nephew Hankus + Uncle Quack + talk for an HOUR, that bike was gonna hurt 'em = skint up Drankus  . . .
> 
> 
> 
> There's only 2 kinda bike riders, one's that have laid it down, and one's that haven't YET . . .



You got that right


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

Moaning from LAX, kids.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 27, 2014)

Howdy Jeff C.+


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Moaning from LAX, kids.



crappy airport and city.....i hate going out there


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Howdy Jeff C.+




Mernin bOOM bOOM.




hdm03 said:


> crappy airport and city.....i hate going out there



Yep....putty much.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> crappy airport and city.....i hate going out there





Not to mention the ovaload of fanny bumpers . .   I meant  . .


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 27, 2014)

Quack hearts LAX


----------



## rydert (Aug 27, 2014)

Nancy is out there?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

Hate these 4+ hr flts too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

Boarding in 5mins.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Boarding in 5mins.



Have a safe flight!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Have a safe flight!



Thanks MizCricky! 

Got lucky so far, one of the crew members came by and grabbed me to pre board using his flt status.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

Think I'll play some Texas Holden all the way home. Won 3 tourneys on the way out here.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 27, 2014)

jeff fa fa= drunk on a plane


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> jeff fa fa= drunk on a plane



Not drunk, but slightly feel the effects from last night.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 27, 2014)

jeff fa fa = hungover on a plane


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 27, 2014)

jeff= hungover on a plane?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 27, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> jeff fa fa = hungover on a plane



great minds...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> great minds...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



yo head hurt? need an advil young lady?


----------



## rydert (Aug 27, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> jeff fa fa = hungover on a plane





havin_fun_huntin said:


> jeff= hungover on a plane?





havin_fun_huntin said:


> great minds...





mrs. hornet22 said:


>



x's 2^^


----------



## rydert (Aug 27, 2014)

that dove hunting thread=lol-ing


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> jeff fa fa = hungover on a plane



: No, but my luck just took a turn for the worse. Had a hawt chick sit down next to me, then flt attendant came up and checked her seat. She was moved up one row and replaced with one that is hungover.....hung all over my seat!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

Cyl!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> : No, but my luck just took a turn for the worse. Had a hawt chick sit down next to me, then flt attendant came up and checked her seat. She was moved up one row and replaced with one that is hungover.....hung all over my seat!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Cyl!!!



Safe travels!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Boarding in 5mins.


WhoooHooo, Chief headed home!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sho is quiet up in hera.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2014)

All alone.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2014)

Not a soul in sight.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm gonna turn the radio UP!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 27, 2014)

How you doin'?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2014)

P-a-r-t-y


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> How you doin'?



I CAN'T HEAR YOU.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 27, 2014)

i was busy sharing my dove hunting stories


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm busy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm busy



is mud sanging in the background?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> is mud sanging in the background?



WHAT.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 27, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i was busy sharing my dove hunting stories



I was about 12.  A very HOT opening day with a single shot 12 gauge.  Dove flew pretty close I cocked the hammer and the dove turnt.  Went to ease the hammer down BOOM.  sweaty hands+hammer= loss of thumb nail.   My cousin had just moved from beside me 5minutes earlier.  Had he been sitting there i would have taken him out.  Truth is if he was there I wouldnt have had the gun pointed his way but still..


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> WHAT.


Woodstock..................


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2014)

Whew.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> How you doin'?


Refreshed. And you


havin_fun_huntin said:


> is mud sanging in the background?



Don't know. Couldn't hear. Coulda been.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Refreshed. And you
> 
> 
> Don't know. Couldn't hear. Coulda been.



too early to be drankin


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 27, 2014)

awesome story; hfh.  Tell us more


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 27, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> awesome story; hfh.  Tell us more



i still stink at shooting doves.  I might need to take quacks advice and shootem from my back


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 27, 2014)

After deer hunting for several years I see my first buck from the stand, a decent 8.  He literally walks right under my stand at one point.  He gets about 20 yards away, pull up my jammaster 742  steady my aim "click"  not sure what happened but something broke inside the gun... had to take it to a gun smith to fix it..  Sold the gun as soon as I got it back


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey errybody.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2014)

What i miss.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2014)

Time for lunch


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2014)

I caught a catfish one time and it started barking at me. I thew my pole at it and took off running.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 27, 2014)

the following year I shot my first deer, a button head.  Um. i had to drag him across a fence...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> What i miss.



Missed some awesome tunes.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 27, 2014)

I had 6 deer come out on me one time (in my younger, less safe days)  emptied off 5 rounds never cut a hair.  
while looking for blood a 70lbs doe ran across the field.  250 yards free handed.  Fell in her tracks.. smallest deer i had seen all day...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2014)

Pulled pork sammich wiff a side of dill chips.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2014)

I killed a duck one time. Actually I killed two the same day.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 27, 2014)

I was putting up a ladder stand I build in highschool.  12' tall 1x1 square tubing.  propped it against the tree got to the very top, tossed my chair around the tree and it happened.  The stand fell away from the tree.. after what felt like a 5 minute fall removin the stand from on top of me and checking everything I was ok.  I think i had to change my undies afterwards tho.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 27, 2014)

Most of the deer Iv killed i have had a cigarette hanging out my mouth.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 27, 2014)

I missed a deer at 5 yards before.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 27, 2014)

i purchased my first pump when I was 15, an 870 wingmaster.  It has a 30" barrel with a a full choke.  My thinking was, longer barrel and a full choke= tight pattern and fewer winged birds... FAIL

Still have the gun tho and still use it sometimes in late dove season...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2014)

I was standing waste deep in the duck pond right where there was a beaver run. Didn't have my feet under me good. The ducks came flying in and when I shot, my feet came right out from underneath me.I went straight backards. H22 grabbed me by my waiters and jerked me up so fast I thought I was Peter Pan and done lernt to fly.


Well............. he grabbed the gun first.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I was standing waste deep in the duck pond right where there was a beaver run. Didn't have my feet under me good. The ducks came flying in and when I shot, my feet came right out from underneath me.I went straight backards. H22 grabbed me by my waiters and jerked me up so fast I thought I was Peter Pan and done lernt to fly.
> 
> 
> Well............. he grabbed the gun first.





he had his priorities in line


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I was standing waste deep in the duck pond right where there was a beaver run. Didn't have my feet under me good. The ducks came flying in and when I shot, my feet came right out from underneath me.I went straight backards. H22 grabbed me by my waiters and jerked me up so fast I thought I was Peter Pan and done lernt to fly.
> 
> 
> Well............. he grabbed the gun first.



i done the same thing, but Chris wasnt there to catch me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 27, 2014)

mud=no balance


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> What i miss.


check your email.............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> i done the same thing, but Chris wasnt there to catch me




I aint alone!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2014)

Keebs said:


> check your email.............



crap


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 27, 2014)

great stories


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 27, 2014)

thanks for sharing


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 27, 2014)

sharing is caring


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 27, 2014)

hdm, you shoudl share some stories.  of course omit anything about teh park..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2014)

You got any stories hdm03


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You got any stories hdm03



I can hear this now, "one time, at band camp...."


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm, you shoudl share some stories.  of course omit anything about teh park..





mrs. hornet22 said:


> You got any stories hdm03



Great minds...............


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 27, 2014)

i shot at a doe 14 times and only hit it once


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 27, 2014)

i shot a 17 point last year; that only took one shot


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 27, 2014)

i toot when i giggle or when i am nervous


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 27, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey Hornet22; you know what it means


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 27, 2014)

he must be reading back


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 27, 2014)

slow reader i guess


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 27, 2014)

Mrs.H22 married her a special one


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2014)

hdm03=done run erybody off.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22+, havin_fun_huntin+


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 27, 2014)

H22 done left


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 27, 2014)

he doesn't like nancy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2014)

I went to band camp when I was in High School.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 27, 2014)

my feet stink


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> hdm03=done run erybody off.





hdm03 said:


> H22 done left





hdm03 said:


> he doesn't like nancy


umm, you seen what Mrs H said... you did it.. 

ERRBODY loves me..  even people that havent met me, Im a loveable fella


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I went to band camp when I was in High School.


----------



## rydert (Aug 27, 2014)

great stories................


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 27, 2014)

something else stanks too


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 27, 2014)

i'm a stanky mess


----------



## rydert (Aug 27, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> something else stanks too



yo fanger?


----------



## rydert (Aug 27, 2014)

Wycliff?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2014)

It stanks in hera


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 27, 2014)

hay Wycliff


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 27, 2014)

hey everybody


----------



## Crickett (Aug 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I caught a catfish one time and it started barking at me. I thew my pole at it and took off running.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2014)

rydert said:


> great stories................



Dirt, tell Steph i said hey


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2014)

homo3??


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 27, 2014)

crap-o


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 27, 2014)

stank!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> crap


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2014)

Keebs said:


>



free flashlight today only, a call or text would of worked


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2014)

H.H. Gregg has 58" TV for 498.00 this weekend.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 27, 2014)

omg


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 27, 2014)

lol


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2014)

smh


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 27, 2014)

Keebs said:


> THAT's all that has kept you away??!
> hEY, dougie!!!!!!!!!



Hey Keebs, Been real busy lately. Never seem to find free time to just drivel anymore... Hope all is well. Been looking thru this thread, looks like most of the old gang has been busy and dormant too...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 27, 2014)

dougefresh said:


> Hey Keebs, Been real busy lately. Never seem to find free time to just drivel anymore... Hope all is well. Been looking thru this thread, looks like most of the old gang has been busy and dormant too...



Im still here... oh, wait...


----------



## rydert (Aug 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Dirt, tell Steph i said hey



 you dang idjit.............

i'll tell her


----------



## rydert (Aug 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im still here... oh, wait...


----------



## rydert (Aug 27, 2014)

me and hfh are here all by ourselves...........


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 27, 2014)

dougefresh said:


> Hey Keebs, Been real busy lately. Never seem to find free time to just drivel anymore... Hope all is well. Been looking thru this thread, looks like most of the old gang has been busy and dormant too...


Been busy at work............Mostly just come in, and catch up anymore.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2014)

rydert said:


> you dang idjit.............
> 
> i'll tell her


Thanks



rydert said:


> me and hfh are here all by ourselves...........



wrong


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2014)

dougefresh said:


> Hey Keebs, Been real busy lately. Never seem to find free time to just drivel anymore... Hope all is well. Been looking thru this thread, looks like most of the old gang has been busy and dormant too...



Every body busy.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 27, 2014)

yeah; busy and what not


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 27, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Hey Hornet22; you know what it means



You was tellin huntin stories, had to make shore you got the stories strate


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2014)

Bout got Wednezzzzzday knocked out.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22+


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Cannon ball time


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Turkey head


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Cannon ball time



mrs. hornet22+


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> mrs. hornet22+



close?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 27, 2014)

thanks; that means a lot


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 27, 2014)

crapper


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2014)

Mud=invisible.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud=invisible.



undercover


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2014)

under the covers


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2014)

covered up


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm tellin.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2014)

Quack+on his back=no low birds


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm tellin.



Tattle tell


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2014)

Cannonball!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Cannonball!



Bye, tell Mr. Hornet i said Hey


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks MizCricky!
> 
> Got lucky so far, one of the crew members came by and grabbed me to pre board using his flt status.






Prolly thought you was a kid . .


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2014)

dougefresh said:


> Hey Keebs, Been real busy lately. Never seem to find free time to just drivel anymore... Hope all is well. Been looking thru this thread, looks like most of the old gang has been busy and dormant too...


pretty much.........


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Been busy at work............Mostly just come in, and catch up anymore.


you don't even leave a trail no mo.......... 
they werkin me to def today......... payroll=ck, equipment return list=ck, letters to range members=ck, shoulders killing me...... yeahup!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2014)

hom03 needs to check out the hornets nest thread "on topic" and watch the video of that dude shaking up the brake cleaner can . . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> hom03 needs to check out the hornets nest thread "on topic" and watch the video of that dude shaking up the brake cleaner can . . .



  i didnt see dat


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 27, 2014)

oops, excuse me, it slipped out


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 27, 2014)

dang, done stunk up the place and ran everyone out


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

What'd I miss?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> What'd I miss?



i tooted everyone left.

we told stories.. we laughed


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> What'd I miss?



Us.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Us.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeffro!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

Irish coffee!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Irish coffee!



Whatzat got in it


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

Blocked a little chick that thought she was gonna come up the aisle ahead of everyone else.......them people get under my skin quick. I don't tolerate that crap, seems I have to do it every flt. WE ALL want to get off da plane!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Whatzat got in it



We've been buyin O'Donnell's Irish cream, $7.99 a bottle @ Aldi.....can't beat that. Usually use Bailey's, but this is too good of a deal.


----------



## rydert (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeff C. = blocker


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

4-5 of these and I'd do a belly flop!


----------



## rydert (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Blocked a little chick that thought she was gonna come up the aisle ahead of everyone else.......them people get under my skin quick. I don't tolerate that crap, seems I have to do it every flt. WE ALL want to get off da plane!



I used to do that too.
Take me foreva to git something out of the overhead.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

rydert said:


> Jeff C. = blocker



She was makin all kinds of nasty faces at me too!


----------



## rydert (Aug 27, 2014)

mrs. hawnet=blocker?.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

DertO


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

Drivel fix!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> She was makin all kinds of nasty faces at me too!



was she of legal age? was she hawt?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2014)

rydert said:


> Jeff C. = blocker





Jeff C. said:


> 4-5 of these and I'd do a belly flop!


Jeffro, looks like i wont be getting up your way much any more My brother got a job transfer and is moving back to Tifton. Same job and pay and off on the weekend. I kinda enjoyed heading up there on the weekends for a lil get away.



rydert said:


>



Dirt, tell your wife i said call me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

I was goin into DT's.......Drivel Tremens.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> What'd I miss?


CHIEFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro, looks like i wont be getting up your way much any more My brother got a job transfer and is moving back to Tifton. Same job and pay and off on the weekend. I kinda enjoyed heading up there on the weekends for a lil get away.
> 
> 
> 
> Dirt, tell your wife i said call me.


grats to your bro

btw, did you get that link i shared on here for you yesterday?


i got her number, ill text it to you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro, looks like i wont be getting up your way much any more My brother got a job transfer and is moving back to Tifton. Same job and pay and off on the weekend. I kinda enjoyed heading up there on the weekends for a lil get away.
> 
> 
> 
> Dirt, tell your wife i said call me.



Uhhhhh........yall can come up here and stay wiff us anytime you'on't too for a little get away!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

Congrats to your brothere too....cept for da Tifton part!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

Keebsyyyy!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro, looks like i wont be getting up your way much any more My brother got a job transfer and is moving back to Tifton. Same job and pay and off on the weekend. I kinda enjoyed heading up there on the weekends for a lil get away.


gives you someone to babysit the place while you go off to da beach.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

mrs.cannonball


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebsyyyy!


howudoin........... wait, never mind, I know what u drankin.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

Keebs said:


> gives you someone to babysit the place while you go off to da beach.......



*Lightbulb*


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro, looks like i wont be getting up your way much any more My brother got a job transfer and is moving back to Tifton. Same job and pay and off on the weekend. I kinda enjoyed heading up there on the weekends for a lil get away.
> 
> 
> 
> Dirt, tell your wife i said call me.



Well, that explains the post I saw on FB. Least they'll be close to the girl now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

^^^^^ My shoulder is killin me....gotta medicate! ^^^^^

Fergot to quote!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> grats to your bro
> 
> btw, did you get that link i shared on here for you yesterday?
> 
> ...


I did, thanks. You know i got all that checked and double checked before i order pistons. I do alot of homework.


Jeff C. said:


> Uhhhhh........yall can come up here and stay wiff us anytime you'on't too for a little get away!


Partay at Jeffs house


Keebs said:


> gives you someone to babysit the place while you go off to da beach.......


They always with us at the beach


----------



## rydert (Aug 27, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

mrs bellyflop blocked me Keebs!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2014)

rydert said:


> mud?



Read back Dirt ole pal , ole friend of mine.


----------



## rydert (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeff C. O


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I did, thanks. You know i got all that checked and double checked before i order pistons. I do alot of homework.
> 
> Partay at Jeffs house
> 
> They always with us at the beach




  






rydert said:


> mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

For some reason it feels like late August!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well, that explains the post I saw on FB. Least they'll be close to the girl now.



Yeah, but if i want to go to the racetrac where am i gonna stay.


----------



## rydert (Aug 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Dirt, tell your wife i said call me.


...idjit #1



havin_fun_huntin said:


> i got her number, ill text it to you.


...idjit #2


mudracing101 said:


> Read back Dirt ole pal , ole friend of mine.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

I'll block a big ol fatboy!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

Everybody tell your wives I said Hello......they'll know what it means!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Yeah, but if i want to go to the racetrac where am i gonna stay.



We'z all gonna stay wiff Jeff.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Everybody tell your wives I said Hello......they'll know what it means!



That goes to you too, two too


----------



## rydert (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Everybody tell your wives I said Hello......they'll know what it means!



Jeff C.=stud


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We'z all gonna stay wiff Jeff.



 Hope Mrs. T and Jeff dont mind i sleep naked


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

Catchin up!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 27, 2014)

i thinki just hurled in my mouf a little


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hope Mrs. T and Jeff dont mind i sleep naked



TMI


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

rydert said:


> Jeff C.=stud



And a blocker!  



mudracing101 said:


> Hope Mrs. T and Jeff dont mind i sleep naked



Jag said to tell you


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i thinki just hurled in my mouf a little





mrs. hornet22 said:


> TMI



yup


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

Dert=knows Jeff C.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Blocked a little chick that thought she was gonna come up the aisle ahead of everyone else.......them people get under my skin quick. I don't tolerate that crap, seems I have to do it every flt. WE ALL want to get off da plane!





rydert said:


> Jeff C. = blocker





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I used to do that too.
> Take me foreva to git something out of the overhead.





rydert said:


> mrs. hawnet=blocker?.........









Buncha idjit friends . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

Mandy....cameraman buddy of mine wants me to come partay with him @ the Dawgs game this weekend. Doubt I will though, he get's TOO drunk and I can't carry him back to his room.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2014)

Bye


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Buncha idjit friends . . .



Absolutely, Quackmeisterbrohole....and dang proud of it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> And a blocker!
> 
> 
> 
> Jag said to tell you


 Just broke that habbit.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Buncha idjit friends . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

I got a lil HUFFY with my bosses this past trip!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2014)

jeff c. said:


> mandy....cameraman buddy of mine wants me to come partay with him @ the dawgs game this weekend. Doubt i will though, he get's too drunk and i can't carry him back to his room.






taxiiiiiiiiiii !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

That'll teach'em!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2014)

rydert said:


> Jeff C.=stud


 yeah him is!


mudracing101 said:


> Hope Mrs. T and Jeff dont mind i sleep naked


 what Mandy said!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> TMI


beat me to it!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Buncha idjit friends . . .


 


CANNONBALL TIME!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> taxiiiiiiiiiii !!!!



He likes to fight too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

Keebs said:


> yeah him is!
> 
> what Mandy said!
> 
> ...



Later Darlin!  

Tell MizT I said hello!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

She won't know what it means!


----------



## rydert (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> He likes to fight too!



is he from Kite?...........
I probably know him.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

Quack on day shift?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

rydert said:


> is he from Kite?...........
> I probably know him.......



No.....believe it or not he's from Kentucky and a Liberal idiot, but I like him when he don't get on one of his GOP rants.

  

Born with a silver spoon in his mouth!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

His Daddy owns one of the largest house boats up on Lake Cumberland in Kaintuckey......125' or somewhere along in there.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mandy....cameraman buddy of mine wants me to come partay with him @ the Dawgs game this weekend. Doubt I will though, he get's TOO drunk and I can't carry him back to his room.



Dang Jeff, Game of the year. They already partying.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> He likes to fight too!




He'd be on his on, too old for all that . .




rydert said:


> is he from Kite?...........
> I probably know him.......





Yep, Johnson county bullcrap !!!




Jeff C. said:


> Quack on day shift?





No sir, just got off work this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang Jeff, Game of the year. They already partying.



He even offered to put me up in a room!



Hooked On Quack said:


> He'd be on his on, too old for all that . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah....I don't play all that. He's a purty big boy too, just get's too stupid for me to go out with.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 27, 2014)

Afternoon all.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> He even offered to put me up in a room!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....I don't play all that. He's a purty big boy too, just get's too stupid for me to go out with.


jeff= aintgottimefordat


gobbleinwoods said:


> Afternoon all.



howdy gobble, better day today sir?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

Nobody played no mrusic.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2014)

Louie, gotta find a envelope big enough to send you sticka's/cupholders . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Afternoon all.



Afternoon gobble!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2014)

Afternoon youngins down South.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Louie, gotta find a envelope big enough to send you sticka's/cupholders . .



buddy, if its too much trouble dont worry about it.  I already feel bad with you spending postage to send me free stickers


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2014)

Somebody post up my ATF, " Simple Man!!"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> buddy, if its too much trouble dont worry about it.  I already feel bad with you spending postage to send me free stickers





No prob bro, gonna make Dawn do it !!! 


Think I can afford the postage, might hafta finance it . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^^^ Whooooooooooot, Kang Quack !!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 27, 2014)

I just started a new dribbler for yall. Your welcome.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

Ain't it Hump day?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody post up my ATF, " Simple Man!!"



no joke, one of my favorites too. the original and the shinedown version.  Both are awesome


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2014)

Here you go Quack


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No prob bro, gonna make Dawn do it !!!
> 
> 
> Think I can afford the postage, might hafta finance it . .



hdm03 is loaded he will give you a loan


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> buddy, if its too much trouble dont worry about it.  I already feel bad with you spending postage to send me free stickers





No prob bro, gonna make Dawn do it !!! 


Think I can afford the postage, might hafta finance it . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Here you go Quack



Pops=Quick-N-Fast!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 27, 2014)

you can say that again


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

Afternoon Pops!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 27, 2014)

aight olks, im out.  yall ahave a goodun


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you can say that again



Pops=Quick-N-Fast!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 27, 2014)

Today was an okay day but brought work home as usual.

Who is offering these loans without a due date?   I want some of that action.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> aight olks, im out.  yall ahave a goodun



TC, bOOM bOOM.....tell the wife I said Hi!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey Chief, glad to see you made it home from the left coast safely. I got to go feed cows catch yall later.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Today was an okay day but brought work home as usual.
> 
> Who is offering these loans without a due date?   I want some of that action.



MizDawn!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Chief, glad to see you made it home from the left coast safely. I got to go feed cows catch yall later.



Don't let them bite you Pops!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 27, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Chief, glad to see you made it home from the left coast safely. I got to go feed cows catch yall later.



I thought grass just grew in Kin tuck ee


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Nobody played no mrusic.



I played music today.
Story...........My son is working at a hospital on the floor kinda like kracker was on. This ols man never spoke a word till he met Cody. Cody found out the man served in WWII and was a music professor. Cody took a CD player  to him and made a CD with the man's music request. Cody said he is a happy man. Lawd I love my son.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I thought grass just grew in Kin tuck ee



They got the munchies from eatin da grass.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I played music today.
> Story...........My son is working at a hospital on the floor kinda like kracker was on. This ols man never spoke a word till he met Cody. Cody found out the man served in WWII and was a music professor. Cody took a CD player  to him and made a CD with the man's music request. Cody said he is a happy man. Lawd I love my son.



Cody=smart boy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

Shoulder pain is subsidin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Cody=smart boy!



Sho nuff. He said when he started working there, all the man would do is cuss. Cody had a talk with him and told him he can cuss all he wants to him, but don't cuss to the ladies. Nurses equals like Codyman.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sho nuff. He said when he started working there, all the man would do is cuss. Cody had a talk with him and told him he can cuss all he wants to him, but don't cuss to the ladies. Nurses equals like Codyman.




Old man in hospital lookin @ purty nurses=cussin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2014)

Quang^^^^^


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Old man in hospital lookin @ purty nurses=cussin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2014)

Most of us guys are a " Simple Man!!!"  Love that song.  Just got out of the pool with Dawn, water's kinda cool, so she called me a "Shawt Man...""  Grrrrrrrrrrrr




Look like a grub worm wearing a turtleneck . .


----------



## mattech (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 27, 2014)

Poor ol quack


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Poor ol quack



Pooh bear is dead. Quack equals needs a pool heater like us.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2014)

Gas is where it's at. Monthy bill.....not so much.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Shoulder pain is subsidin!



Hate to hear that it is getting worse Chief. You better go se the Dr.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2014)

Bout time for somebody to put some coffee on.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2014)

Since today is still yesterday, today will be PF like yesterday.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2014)

Time to ride, see yall round daylight.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 28, 2014)

Good Morning and Happy Thursday to you Charlie and to the rest of you sleepy drivelers.  Where is our resident coffee maker this morning????  I am in desperate need of some "go juice" this morning.

Wow, this week is flying by in a hurry.    I've still got a lot of work to get finished yet!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2014)

I have had some coyote problems, gonna ease out there and see if I can do some damage with the 204.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2014)

This whole year is flying by Eagle.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 28, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Thursday to you Charlie and to the rest of you sleepy drivelers.  Where is our resident coffee maker this morning????  I am in desperate need of some "go juice" this morning.
> 
> Wow, this week is flying by in a hurry.    I've still got a lot of work to get finished yet!!!



Been here but doing computer work.  But it is brewed and ready to be drink, drank, drunk.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2014)

Mornin kids.....I'mon get coffee drunk.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2014)

Morning youngins.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2014)

Morning. Why does daybreak come so early in the morning


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning. Why does daybreak come so early in the morning



Seems like it took it forever to get here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning. Why does daybreak come so early in the morning



It doesn't, considering it's the next day/mornin after midnight.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2014)

Been enjoying these slightly cooler mornings and evenings!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> It doesn't, considering it's the next day/mornin after midnight.



Wheres Keebs with that girl going  ..... OK....


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2014)

Loookkkk


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2014)

Homo3??


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 28, 2014)

crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 28, 2014)

morning folks.  
Woek up last night to a loud noise.   Thinkin someone is trying to break into the house i grab the pistol I keep beside the bed and walk thru the house look out in the yard, nothing.  Get back in the bedroom, check the gun before putting it back in the holster and realize its unloaded.   glad it was a false alarm. DOH!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Wheres Keebs with that girl going  ..... OK....



That's what I meant. 



hdm03 said:


> crap



Yes!



havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning folks.
> Woek up last night to a loud noise.   Thinkin someone is trying to break into the house i grab the pistol I keep beside the bed and walk thru the house look out in the yard, nothing.  Get back in the bedroom, check the gun before putting it back in the holster and realize its unloaded.   glad it was a false alarm. DOH!!!



hfh=unloaded

You could just throw it at'em and run away screaming like a little girl.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Wheres Keebs with that girl going  ..... OK....





Jeff C. said:


> That's what I meant.




 whut you two talkin 'bout?!?!?!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2014)

Here ya go.............. finally dawned on me............


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2014)

MORNING!!!!!! It's My FRIDAYYYYY!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Here ya go.............. finally dawned on me............



That's her!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> MORNING!!!!!! It's My FRIDAYYYYY!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2014)

bOOM bOOM= point gun and say POW!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2014)

I prefer BANG!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2014)

Or, BANG-POW!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2014)

POW-BANG don't sound right.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2014)

bOOM bOOM= cLICK cLICK


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> bOOM bOOM= cLICK cLICK


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 28, 2014)

Oh, and Gage slept all night for the 2nd night in a row


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, and Gage slept all night for the 2nd night in a row


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, and Gage slept all night for the 2nd night in a row



Sweeeeet!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 28, 2014)

pew pew pew


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


>


oh, and he till hates me 


Jeff C. said:


> Sweeeeet!



LMS was sho nuff happy.  I try to tire him out before bed time now.  I put him on his stomach and he kinda scoots across the bed, floor or couch gets mad and gets tired.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin





havin_fun_huntin said:


> oh, and he till hates me


bless your heart............


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2014)

Guess who I found a shirt for?!?!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Mronin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2014)

Moskeeter sprayin truck just went by!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 28, 2014)

skeeters=da debil


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Guess who I found a shirt for?!?!




I'd paint that helmet red and put a BIG Georgia "G" on it!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 28, 2014)

im here


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 28, 2014)

Georgia in gonna drown in that wave this weekend...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> skeeters=da debil



Lovin the avi!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lovin the avi!



Thats my little mini me.  Just a bigger attitude and a shorter fuse.  And fussy like his mama


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning folks.
> Woek up last night to a loud noise.   Thinkin someone is trying to break into the house i grab the pistol I keep beside the bed and walk thru the house look out in the yard, nothing.  Get back in the bedroom, check the gun before putting it back in the holster and realize its unloaded.   glad it was a false alarm. DOH!!!


And you made fun of me!! atleast i had one bullet


Keebs said:


> MORNING!!!!!! It's My FRIDAYYYYY!!!!!!!






Jeff C. said:


> POW-BANG don't sound right.


Peeong!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


 Hey


hdm03 said:


> pew pew pew





Keebs said:


> Guess who I found a shirt for?!?!


Nancy??


havin_fun_huntin said:


> skeeters=da debil


Quang!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2014)

Tomorrow is my Friday, but don't really know why we'z workin. All anybody is talking about is where they gonna park and what time they gonna tailgate Saterday. Did ya'll know they close schools up here the Friday before the Ga vs Fla game. Yep, we DO love our DAWGS!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> And you made fun of me!! atleast i had one bullet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I always have several bullets when hunting


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'd paint that helmet red and put a BIG Georgia "G" on it!


If I knew how to photo-shop, Ida done that juss 4 u!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thats my little mini me.  Just a bigger attitude and a shorter fuse.  And fussy like his mama


He IS your mini you for sure!


mudracing101 said:


>


 you can take off work & come help me put up pear relish too!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tomorrow is my Friday, but don't really know why we'z workin. All anybody is talking about is where they gonna park and what time they gonna tailgate Saterday. Did ya'll know they close schools up here the Friday before the Ga vs Fla game. Yep, we DO love our DAWGS!


I guess I am such a deprived soul, never been to a Dawgs game..........


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> If I knew how to photo-shop, Ida done that juss 4 u!
> 
> He IS your mini you for sure!
> 
> ...



Me neither


----------



## Crickett (Aug 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, and Gage slept all night for the 2nd night in a row







hdm03 said:


> pew pew pew



We had a buff hen that we called Can't Get Right.....you remind me of that hen 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> oh, and he till hates me
> 
> 
> LMS was sho nuff happy.  I try to tire him out before bed time now.  I put him on his stomach and he kinda scoots across the bed, floor or couch gets mad and gets tired.



Let me know if you ever figure that out. My boy is 8 years old & he still never gets tired out.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 28, 2014)

gonna be an awesome weekend of football; baseball and racin'


----------



## Crickett (Aug 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I guess I am such a deprived soul, never been to a Dawgs game..........



I think going to the games are better left for the die hard fans. I like football & enjoy watching it on TV but you couldn't get me to go to a game even if you gave me tickets. Fans get


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> gonna be an awesome weekend of football; baseball and racin'



Think i'm gonna go to the lake for the weekend, try to get there early and buzz them aggravatin fishermen.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm no pro, but will this work?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm no pro, but will this work?



Mo betta


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 28, 2014)

flop


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2014)

2 billy threads


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> 2 billy threads



i know; it's making me tired


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 28, 2014)

and hungry


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm no pro, but will this work?


 You da man, Chief, I don't care what the others say!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin+, Migmack, Hilsman, Keebs+

THey are pouring in over here tooo


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 28, 2014)

bout time fo runch


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 28, 2014)

billy's hungry


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 28, 2014)

mud flop


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> havin_fun_huntin+, Migmack, Hilsman, Keebs+
> 
> THey are pouring in over here tooo


Hilsman is scouting our hunting land!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 28, 2014)

How did you get rid of a bruised neck


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 28, 2014)

Howdy folks


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Howdy folks



Fuzzy=lost


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2014)

Eye Wreckin said:


> How did you get rid of a bruised neck



makeup brother, makeup.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 28, 2014)

quiet up in hurr


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2014)

chili cheese dog and fries


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 28, 2014)

mud= stank up work


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2014)

yep


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> chili cheese dog and fries


walmart chicken wangs & fried okry............ not bad!


Hooked On Quack said:


>


already????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 28, 2014)

sleepy over here wanna take a nap nap


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2014)

Slowwwwwwww


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> sleepy over here wanna take a nap nap


 must be the weather, I so sleepy it ain't even funny......


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Slowwwwwwww


 move ova


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2014)

Afternoon Keebs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2014)

When did Pookie become a Admin ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Slowwwwwwww





Keebs said:


> must be the weather, I so sleepy it ain't even funny......
> 
> move ova



Bof of yall move ova!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> When did Pookie become a Admin ???



Didn even notice


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Didn even notice






His name's in RED . .


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Keebs.


Yawn.......stretch............ oh, hi, Charlie!


Hooked On Quack said:


> When did Pookie become a Admin ???


WHAT??????????? when??????? We gotta throw him a Par-TAY!


Jeff C. said:


> Bof of yall move ova!


mmm, I like that offer mo betta..............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2014)

I gotta get a new hunting license and re-stock some shotgun shells.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> His name's in RED . .



Wonder if dats why da forum is runnin so slow?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2014)

Pookie's werkin on da forum.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Pookie's werkin on da forum.






Between him and hom03 the clock will never get fixed.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 28, 2014)

Pookie screwed up the forum and probably lost 2 toes in the process


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 28, 2014)

please do not talk about me like i am not here quack


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 28, 2014)

oh crap ^^^^^^  KANG flop


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> please do not talk about me like i am not here quack






Sorry KANG hom03 .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> please do not talk about me like i am not here quack



Got hims feewins hurted.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 28, 2014)

little bit


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry KANG hom03 .



and HE apologized.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2014)

"Somebody" took MY info and started a thread . .


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got hims feewins hurted.





Hooked On Quack said:


> "Somebody" took MY info and started a thread . .


you were too slow.............. I'll delete mine if you wanna start one though, I'll do that for you...........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2014)

Settle down girls. Geeeepers.


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hilsman is scouting our hunting land!!!!!!!!!!



Yall got some purdy good spots!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you were too slow.............. I'll delete mine if you wanna start one though, I'll do that for you...........





Noooooooooo, you did fine !!  (That's me pokinya)


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 28, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> Yall got some purdy good spots!!!!!



You betta stay off mine and keebs superduper secret farm


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Settle down girls. Geeeepers.





Hilsman said:


> Yall got some purdy good spots!!!!!


 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Noooooooooo, you did fine !!  (That's me pokinya)


 you know I lubs ya!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> You betta stay off mine and keebs superduper secret farm


 you tell'em Leroy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2014)

Jag's got ball practice today....jus remindin myself!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2014)

Bout to get Thirstday wrapped up.


Keebs, if I don't see ya, have a fabulous long weekend.





CANNONBALL!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 28, 2014)

sho is ready for Friday...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2014)

mrs. Hornet22 said:


> bout to get thirstday wrapped up.
> 
> 
> Keebs, if i don't see ya, have a fabulous long weekend.
> ...



splash!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag's got ball practice today....jus remindin myself!






Be sure and have the other kids wear helmets/face protection/mouth pieces, 'cause da Rocket is coming !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2014)

"Listen closely to what I say, if you do it'll help you some sunny day..."  " Take your time don't live too fast.."


"Find a woman, you'll find love.."



" Be a simple kinda man.."



Here's to our ole friend Kracker, RIP brother !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Be sure and have the other kids wear helmets/face protection/mouth pieces, 'cause da Rocket is coming !!



Yikes, forgot about that!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "Listen closely to what I say, if you do it'll help you some sunny day..."  " Take your time don't live too fast.."
> 
> 
> "Find a woman, you'll find love.."
> ...



RIP Kracker.....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "Listen closely to what I say, if you do it'll help you some sunny day..."  " Take your time don't live too fast.."
> 
> 
> "Find a woman, you'll find love.."
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2014)

Reckon I'll go get Jag warmed up! CYL......


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2014)

What i miss?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "Listen closely to what I say, if you do it'll help you some sunny day..."  " Take your time don't live too fast.."
> 
> 
> "Find a woman, you'll find love.."
> ...


That's my song to Cody. Always has been.
Come sit beside me, my only son.
All that I want for you my son, is to be satisfied.
And be a simple kinda man.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2014)

Homo3?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2014)

crap


----------



## mattech (Aug 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "Listen closely to what I say, if you do it'll help you some sunny day..."  " Take your time don't live too fast.."
> 
> 
> "Find a woman, you'll find love.."
> ...




I wish I had a beer in my hand right now, I would toast to that.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 28, 2014)

Mrs H= blocker x2


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You betta stay off mine and keebs superduper secret farm





Keebs said:


> you know I lubs ya!
> 
> you tell'em Leroy!







mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's my song to Cody. Always has been.
> Come sit beside me, my only son.
> All that I want for you my son, is to be satisfied.
> And be a simple kinda man.


queen


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2014)

Bout time to call it a day, i'll holler at ya'll later. Leroy ... i got a lot of grinding to do, didnt you say you wanted to come by the shop??


----------



## rydert (Aug 28, 2014)

long story...........
I'm headed to work this morning around 6:00 ish. Train is blocking the RR tracks in the center of town. I turn and head to the a secondary crossing, when I get almost there, I see a horse trailer stuck in the ditch from trying to make the sharp left turn at the secondary crossing. The dooly pulling the trailer is across the tracks, it cant go forward or reverse. I pull up and say "has someone called 911?" They say" no, someone is coming to pull them out." I say, "if a train were to come through it will destroy your vehicle and probably kill all your horses." They say, "someone is coming to pull them out." I say, "good luck" and leave.

I guess they thought about what I said and finally called 911. I saw a couple of police cars come by about 10 minutes later.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Bout time to call it a day, i'll holler at ya'll later. Leroy ... i got a lot of grinding to do, didnt you say you wanted to come by the shop??



just remembered uh, um, i got soemthing else i need to make plans doing 






No joke, had I known I woulda brought some clothes to change into after work and came to help


----------



## rydert (Aug 28, 2014)

hfh=wearing business suit


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2014)

rydert said:


> hfh=wearing business suit



 i've seen what he wears to work , that excuse aint gonna cut it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2014)

Just jokin Leroy, later y'all.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 28, 2014)

rydert said:


> hfh=wearing business suit


  dont even own one


mudracing101 said:


> i've seen what he wears to work , that excuse aint gonna cut it.



best excuse I had off the top of my head.  
but your right, i dont dress pretty for work


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's my song to Cody. Always has been.
> Come sit beside me, my only son.
> All that I want for you my son, is to be satisfied.
> And be a simple kinda man.





rydert said:


> long story...........
> I'm headed to work this morning around 6:00 ish. Train is blocking the RR tracks in the center of town. I turn and head to the a secondary crossing, when I get almost there, I see a horse trailer stuck in the ditch from trying to make the sharp left turn at the secondary crossing. The dooly pulling the trailer is across the tracks, it cant go forward or reverse. I pull up and say "has someone called 911?" They say" no, someone is coming to pull them out." I say, "if a train were to come through it will destroy your vehicle and probably kill all your horses." They say, "someone is coming to pull them out." I say, "good luck" and leave.
> 
> I guess they thought about what I said and finally called 911. I saw a couple of police cars come by about 10 minutes later.


 some folks juss ain't right............


mudracing101 said:


> Just jokin Leroy, later y'all.


 Later Fluffy!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 28, 2014)

rydert said:


> long story...........
> I'm headed to work this morning around 6:00 ish. Train is blocking the RR tracks in the center of town. I turn and head to the a secondary crossing, when I get almost there, I see a horse trailer stuck in the ditch from trying to make the sharp left turn at the secondary crossing. The dooly pulling the trailer is across the tracks, it cant go forward or reverse. I pull up and say "has someone called 911?" They say" no, someone is coming to pull them out." I say, "if a train were to come through it will destroy your vehicle and probably kill all your horses." They say, "someone is coming to pull them out." I say, "good luck" and leave.
> 
> I guess they thought about what I said and finally called 911. I saw a couple of police cars come by about 10 minutes later.



Awesome story; Dirt.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 28, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Awesome story; Dirt.  Thanks for sharing.



 seen taht coming


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 28, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


>



quit reading and start posting.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Awesome story; Dirt.  Thanks for sharing.



Not to mention how much he offered in the way of helpful advice. dert's my new hero!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 29, 2014)

Today is my Friday


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 29, 2014)

Good morning and Happy Friday to you Gobblin and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

Hope everybody is getting ready for a Holiday weekend.  I think that I will start mine with a cup or three of Gobblin's fresh brewed coffee.  


I must have not been paying attention BUT I now see that rhbama3  is shining bright reddish/orange  on my computer as he is now an Administrator.  I sure hope that he got a nice big pay increase with this promotion.  I'm thinking that he will do well as he juggles his job as CEO of Ameristep Blind Company, his new job at the Hurricane/Tropical Storm Weather Center, and his daily job of helping save people's lives.  Man, he has a lot on his plate for sure.  

Cheers to you my friend.


----------



## rydert (Aug 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Awesome story; Dirt.  Thanks for sharing.



you're welcome.....I like sharing...oh, by the way, tell mrs. homo3 I say hay, she'll know what it means..........


Jeff C. said:


> Not to mention how much he offered in the way of helpful advice. dert's my new hero!


----------



## rydert (Aug 29, 2014)

I think I'll ease out early today and head on over to Hilton Head


----------



## rydert (Aug 29, 2014)

homo3?


----------



## rydert (Aug 29, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2014)

awww hail Dirt!!!  Our hero!


----------



## rydert (Aug 29, 2014)

hfg?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2014)

looky there


----------



## rydert (Aug 29, 2014)

danggit..........


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2014)

i wasn't even tryin'


----------



## rydert (Aug 29, 2014)

right.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 29, 2014)

rydert said:


> hfg?



yes sweety?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

Mornin kids.....think I'll head on over to hilton head wiff dert.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

He probly won't mind.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Somebody get that tag number.


----------



## rydert (Aug 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> He probly won't mind.



come on.....we will most definitely partake in a few cold beverages


----------



## rydert (Aug 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Somebody get that tag number.



I believe the same one hit me too.........


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> some folks juss ain't right............
> 
> Later Fluffy!





rydert said:


> you're welcome.....I like sharing...oh, by the way, tell mrs. homo3 I say hay, she'll know what it means..........






rydert said:


> come on.....we will most definitely partake in a few cold beverages


Can i go too, two, to Dirt?? Me and Steph will ride in the back


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Can i go too, two, to Dirt?? Me and Steph will ride in the back



   i done told yall time and time again, I seen her first BACK OFF BUDDY


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2014)

I guess Dirt's wife will be wearing her bikini........count me in; I am there


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I guess Dirt's wife will be wearing her bikini........count me in; I am there



This is gonna be great, we'll all go Steph is gonna have a great time


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> This is gonna be great, we'll all go Steph is gonna have a great time



wait, are you leaving Mrs V at home, alone?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> wait, are you leaving Mrs V at home, alone?



Nope, she gonna go too


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2014)

dancin' nanners everywhere


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Nope, she gonna go too



crap!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

rydert said:


> come on.....we will most definitely partake in a few cold beverages



Uhhhh dert.....watch out buddy, I am a spur of the moment kind of guy. Don't take much to tempt me into going somewhere on a whim!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


>



Ive got to sit down my head


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Hfh, Leroy?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Dirt?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Homo3?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

Never seen dert's wifey, but tell her HI for me anyway, thanks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

4 ninjy's


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2014)

crap


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Never seen dert's wifey, but tell her HI for me anyway, thanks!



You want me to send you some pics?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Never seen dert's wifey, but tell her HI for me anyway, thanks!



 mrs durt=cutie  durt=.. well he wears tiedyed shirts so...


mrsdurt+rydert= durt got lucky x10


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You want me to send you some pics?



Yes, I'm going to need some for when I get to hilton head, so I can identify them. Unless dert brings that dog.


----------



## rydert (Aug 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Uhhhh dert.....watch out buddy, I am a spur of the moment kind of guy. Don't take much to tempt me into going somewhere on a whim!



don't look like there is going to be any room left with all these other idjits coming to....and they brangin there dancing nanners too...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2014)

rydert said:


> don't look like there is going to be any room left with all these other idjits coming to....and they brangin there dancing nanners too...........



always room for one more, come on Jeffro and bring Mrs. T


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 29, 2014)

Mud, you get all the gringing done yesterday?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> always room for one more, come on Jeffro and bring Mrs. T



She probly would if I said, "Let's go to da beach!" when she gets home today after lunch.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

Keebs is OFF today!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

Cannonball is late!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

MizCricky lookin for new house.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2014)

mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

Oh btw, I talked to Sugar Plum last weekend!  She be bizzy with home skoolin and work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> mornin



You comin to da beach wiff me, mud, bOOM bOOM, hom03, MizT, and dert? We are all going to say HI to his wife.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes, I'm going to need some for when I get to hilton head, so I can identify them. Unless dert brings that dog.



^^^^ x's 2


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You comin to da beach wiff me, mud, bOOM bOOM, hom03, MizT, and dert? We are all going to say HI to his wife.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 29, 2014)

mrs h broke a banana


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2014)

Turtlebug lives............ she posted last night in Wobberts thread.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mrs h broke a banana



ouch........nobody wins when that happens


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mrs h broke a banana



I aint as young as I once was.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint as young as I once was.



But, you are as young once as you ever were!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> ouch........nobody wins when that happens


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 29, 2014)

giggle flop


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2014)

crap


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2014)

giggle + flop = toot


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

Never say never!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2014)

never?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 29, 2014)

looks like Gage is spending his first night away from mama and daddy since we got hm back home tom..   Gonna be an interesting night.. $10 says LMS freaks out


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> looks like Gage is spending his first night away from mama and daddy since we got hm back home tom..   Gonna be an interesting night.. $10 says LMS freaks out



Sounds like LMS needs a real man around this evening; tell her i'll be there right after work


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Sounds like LMS needs a real man around this evening; tell her i'll be there right after work


He will be home tonight you idjit.   Thats tom night..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> looks like Gage is spending his first night away from mama and daddy since we got hm back home tom..   Gonna be an interesting night.. $10 says LMS freaks out



hfh= anudder baby


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> hfh= anudder baby



 bet that dont happen


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> bet that dont happen



self moderating..............


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2014)

bisquit and gravey from Hardee's, got to start feeling better soon


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud, you get all the gringing done yesterday?


No



Jeff C. said:


> She probly would if I said, "Let's go to da beach!" when she gets home today after lunch.


 Tell her i said Hey when you see her



mrs. hornet22 said:


> mornin


 Hay Baby


Jeff C. said:


> You comin to da beach wiff me, mud, bOOM bOOM, hom03, MizT, and dert? We are all going to say HI to his wife.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> looks like Gage is spending his first night away from mama and daddy since we got hm back home tom..   Gonna be an interesting night.. $10 says LMS freaks out


Tell Sunshine i said Hey, ask her if she wants to ride on 4 wheeler with me again.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2014)

I need a new avatar pic, hmmmm, what could it be?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I need a new avatar pic, hmmmm, what could it be?



I will do a search!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I will do a search!



This could be good or really bad


----------



## rydert (Aug 29, 2014)

hfh= swinging from the chandelier


----------



## rydert (Aug 29, 2014)

here is one mud...............


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebs is OFF today!


 Yep, was gonna put up pear relish, but *someone* has come down with a nasty virus, I think I'll go stay in the pool with my book.......... maybe see if the wi-fi will reach that far...... hhhhmmmmm.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> looks like Gage is spending his first night away from mama and daddy since we got hm back home tom..   Gonna be an interesting night.. $10 says LMS freaks out


you'll win that bet, I don't see her letting him stay the whole night, eh-eh, aint nooo way, but if she does, (I hope she does) it'll surprise me!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

rydert said:


> View attachment 802493
> 
> here is one mud...............


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2014)

rydert said:


> View attachment 802493
> 
> here is one mud...............


Why is that pic funny to me



Keebs said:


> Yep, was gonna put up pear relish, but *someone* has come down with a nasty virus, I think I'll go stay in the pool with my book.......... maybe see if the wi-fi will reach that far...... hhhhmmmmm.
> 
> you'll win that bet, I don't see her letting him stay the whole night, eh-eh, aint nooo way, but if she does, (I hope she does) it'll surprise me!


Hey Keebs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Yep, was gonna put up pear relish, but *someone* has come down with a nasty virus, I think I'll go stay in the pool with my book.......... maybe see if the wi-fi will reach that far...... hhhhmmmmm.
> 
> you'll win that bet, I don't see her letting him stay the whole night, eh-eh, aint nooo way, but if she does, (I hope she does) it'll surprise me!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I need a new avatar pic, hmmmm, what could it be?


Here.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>



I'm having to self moderate


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2014)

homo3?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here.



A new rocket!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2014)

rydert said:


> hfh= swinging from the chandelier



You singin it real high like Rihanna


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Leroy, got your phone on ya, it recieve good pics?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Leroy, got your phone on ya, it recieve good pics?



lol yeah i got it, sometimes yes, sometimes no..


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2014)

pic of my new toy incoming


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> pic of my new toy incoming



Didja get a new rocket


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Leroy, got your phone on ya, it recieve good pics?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2014)

i am craving milk all of a sudden


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2014)

i haven't seen the pics yet


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Didja get a new rocket



kinda, close


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i haven't seen the pics yet



I aint got your number.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i am craving milk all of a sudden


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

What time we leaving dert?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> What time we leaving dert?



I think he left us.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I think he left us.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2014)

re-duts tricked us?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I think he left us.



Baloney on him!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Didja get a new rocket





Jeff C. said:


> Baloney on him!



watch the language; sir......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Baloney on him!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2014)

the quoting thang is screwed up'd


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Why is that pic funny to me
> 
> 
> Hey Keebs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Jeff C. said:


>


 Wait for meeeee!!!!!!!!


hdm03 said:


> i am craving milk all of a sudden


uummmmm............... neva mind...............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> the quoting thang is screwed up'd



How would you know, you aint neva quoted. 
Go fix the clock.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm goin schoppin tamarra!


----------



## rydert (Aug 29, 2014)

Jeff C.?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Homo3??





hdm03 said:


> mud flop





hdm03 said:


> awww hail Dirt!!!  Our hero!





mudracing101 said:


> Homo3?





havin_fun_huntin said:


> giggle flop





mudracing101 said:


> homo3?



Hey yall


----------



## rydert (Aug 29, 2014)

homo3?


----------



## rydert (Aug 29, 2014)

danggit Nitram.......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2014)

I thought I was in the billy thread for a minute.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2014)

flop?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm goin schoppin tamarra!



whasho guinea buy


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

Mud, hfh, why would Jag's mower not run right after pouring gas in oil fill and him trying to crank it? He said it never cranked when he tried, but blew oil and gas out.

I completely drained it, refilled with oil, sprayed carb with carb cleaner, cleaned spark plug, then replaced with new plug, and it just doesn't run @ full rpm or as smoothly anymore.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> whasho guinea buy



I ain't guinea schoppin!


----------



## rydert (Aug 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> What time we leaving dert?





mudracing101 said:


> I think he left us.





mrs. hornet22 said:


>





hdm03 said:


> re-duts tricked us?



I still herra........

trying to get some trucks permitted before 12:00...

oversized load=not on Holiday weekend


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

I need some new rags.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

rydert said:


> I still herra........
> 
> trying to get some trucks permitted before 12:00...
> 
> oversized load=not on Holiday weekend



Whut time we leavin?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I need some new rags.



might need a new lawnmower too.


----------



## rydert (Aug 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mud, hfh, why would Jag's mower not run right after pouring gas in oil fill and him trying to crank it? He said it never cranked when he tried, but blew oil and gas out.
> 
> I completely drained it, refilled with oil, sprayed carb with carb cleaner, cleaned spark plug, then replaced with new plug, and it just doesn't run @ full rpm or as smoothly anymore.



I know you didn't ask me.......but could it be the flux capacitor?.......








that's probably why you didn't ask me


----------



## rydert (Aug 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Whut time we leavin?



3:00 ish or 4:00 ish

maybe.............


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> might need a new lawnmower too.



Glad I bought the 3 yr warranty! 



rydert said:


> I know you didn't ask me.......but could it be the flux capacitor?.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With Jag.....anything is a possibility!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

rydert said:


> 3:00 ish or 4:00 ish
> 
> maybe.............



I'll head on out early and say HI.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll head on out early and say HI.



You mean HHI


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You mean HHI



HHI=shoe


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mud, hfh, why would Jag's mower not run right after pouring gas in oil fill and him trying to crank it? He said it never cranked when he tried, but blew oil and gas out.
> 
> I completely drained it, refilled with oil, sprayed carb with carb cleaner, cleaned spark plug, then replaced with new plug, and it just doesn't run @ full rpm or as smoothly anymore.



Jeff, i dont know. If it never ran with the fuel in the oil, it should be fine. That should not have any affect on how it runs as far as ignition or smooth.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

Mud....


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2014)

Jeff, i dont know. If it never ran with the fuel in the oil, it should be fine. That should not have any affect on how it runs as far as ignition or smooth.

Let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeff, i dont know. If it never ran with the fuel in the oil, it should be fine. That should not have any affect on how it runs as far as ignition or smooth.



Next ?

What if it did run?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mud....



Golden Corral day for fluffy


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Now if he did crank it and there was enough gas in the oil, it could of galled the piston and the cyl. walls. Is it smoking while it runs now??


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Jeff, i dont know. If it never ran with the fuel in the oil, it should be fine. That should not have any affect on how it runs as far as ignition or smooth.
> 
> Let me know if you need anything else.



hom03= very helpful


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Hdm?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> hom03= very helpful



oh yeah......Now if he did crank it and there was enough gas in the oil, it could of galled the piston and the cyl. walls. Is it smoking while it runs now??


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2014)

crap


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2014)

i see mike down therra


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Now if he did crank it and there was enough gas in the oil, it could of galled the piston and the cyl. walls. Is it smoking while it runs now??



Nope, no smoke. 

He said it never did crank, but I'm not sure if I believe him. That's what I was thinkin too.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> oh yeah......Now if he did crank it and there was enough gas in the oil, it could of galled the piston and the cyl. walls. Is it smoking while it runs now??



Hmmm,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2014)

Lemme think on this................


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> crap



That's what you git.....smartypants!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

hom03=smartypants


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2014)

I got nothin.....


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 29, 2014)

Jeff you might check the fuel filter  the oil might have plugged it up and it don't take much with those little red filters to cut your fuel flow back??


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Nope, no smoke.
> 
> He said it never did crank, but I'm not sure if I believe him. That's what I was thinkin too.



I would think if he galled the piston that the oil would get by the rings, might , might not, you say no smoke, try a new plug. Is there a bowl on the bottom of the carb on that style lawnmower? If there is , take it off and see if any oil is in it or water? Other than that i dont know. Sorry i'm not much help.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

Mudro, it's like a governor issue.....rpm not steady.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mudro, it's like a governor issue.....rpm not steady.



You just can't trust those politicians.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mudro, it's like a governor issue.....rpm not steady.



Very well could be. Check the fuel filter like Lab said. But i'm confused a lil, when you say it didnt run , where did all the oil and gas come from when you say it blew out?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You just can't trust those politicians.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Jeff you might check the fuel filter  the oil might have plugged it up and it don't take much with those little red filters to cut your fuel flow back??



No fuel filter.



mudracing101 said:


> I would think if he galled the piston that the oil would get by the rings, might , might not, you say no smoke, try a new plug. Is there a bowl on the bottom of the carb on that style lawnmower? If there is , take it off and see if any oil is in it or water? Other than that i dont know. Sorry i'm not much help.



Bowl is clean, new plug installed, no smoke, cranks right up, no water.....just isn't producing the rpm's it used to, and doesn't run smooth...up and down rpm's


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You just can't trust those politicians.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Very well could be. Check the fuel filter like Lab said. But i'm confused a lil, when you say it didnt run , where did all the oil and gas come from when you say it blew out?



According to him it blew out on the side of the mower behind the muffler, which doesn't make sense because ther is nothing for it to blow out of on that side and I looked and don't see ANY oil residue. Although, he cleaned it up before I got home, but I could see oil residue on the deck. I figgered it would have blown out on the opposite side, from the crankcase vent, which I believe it did because the hose was blown off.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mudro, it's like a governor issue.....rpm not steady.




If you want a change you need to vote in November


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

It's an OHV briggs motor, if that matters?


----------



## rydert (Aug 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You just can't trust those politicians.



good one......
that made me giggle....
















toot........


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

Guess I will play with it this afternoon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

JeffC. = handy


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

hom03 can come over and help!


----------



## rydert (Aug 29, 2014)

Da Jag=stumped Jeff C. & mud...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

hfh?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

rydert said:


> Da Jag=stumped Jeff C. & mud...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

2 ninjy's


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

+ 4 guests


----------



## rydert (Aug 29, 2014)

rydert*, Jeff C.+, LOVEMYLABXS, mrs. hornet22+


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

rydert*


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 29, 2014)

its friday still?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 29, 2014)

Jeff is it a push mower?  When pulling it he could have caused oil to come out of the crank breather tube and clog either the low or high speed jet..  sounds like a carb issue.  If its as easy to pull he hasnt damaged it TOO bad


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> No fuel filter.
> 
> 
> 
> Bowl is clean, new plug installed, no smoke, cranks right up, no water.....just isn't producing the rpm's it used to, and doesn't run smooth...up and down rpm's




Jeff,
I had a problem recently when I cranked up my Husvarna push mower as it ran really rough and the rpms were up and down like you speak about.  It would not cut any of the taller grass at all before choking down.  The problem was the air filter and I changed it out and it now runs just like normal again.  Of course, on my model, the smaller size air filter only cost about $6-$7 so it was a cheap fix.  (Yep, I bought a spare one for the future too)


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2014)

rydert said:


> Da Jag=stumped Jeff C. & mud...........






havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff is it a push mower?  When pulling it he could have caused oil to come out of the crank breather tube and clog either the low or high speed jet..  sounds like a carb issue.  If its as easy to pull he hasnt damaged it TOO bad


Hfh=lawnmower Guuruu. Good advice leroy



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Jeff,
> I had a problem recently when I cranked up my Husvarna push mower as it ran really rough and the rpms were up and down like you speak about.  It would not cut any of the taller grass at all before choking down.  The problem was the air filter and I changed it out and it now runs just like normal again.  Of course, on my model, the smaller size air filter only cost about $6-$7 so it was a cheap fix.  (Yep, I bought a spare one for the future too)



This is a possibility too,to,two

Jeffc=finding warranty card


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2014)

I still got nothin.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 29, 2014)

I think HFH has it right Chief, clean the jets.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hfh=lawnmower Guuruu. Good advice leroy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was thinking the gas could have loosened up some sludge in the engine.

Poor jeff got a headache..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 29, 2014)

jeff, just FYI. often time the carbs appear to have no way of removing the jets.  If you cant get them clean without breaking the tabs or plastic they tend to have covering them just take the mower back.  no need in voiding the warranty jsut to fix that..  My push mower i had to break some tabs off to get the jets out...


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I was thinking the gas could have loosened up some sludge in the engine.
> 
> Poor jeff got a headache..



I'm thinking this mower was bought this year, dont know how much sludge it have this quick


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> jeff, just FYI. often time the carbs appear to have no way of removing the jets.  If you cant get them clean without breaking the tabs or plastic they tend to have covering them just take the mower back.  no need in voiding the warranty jsut to fix that..  My push mower i had to break some tabs off to get the jets out...



Jeff, I was outside this mornin having my carbs free breakfast and a Lear jet took off from the airport and came right over the house. Hope this helps


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Jeff, I was outside this mornin having my carbs free breakfast and a Lear jet took off from the airport and came right over the house. Hope this helps



great advice


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Guess I will play with it this afternoon.





Jeff C. said:


> hom03 can come over and help!



Do what?????


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Jeff, I was outside this mornin having my carbs free breakfast and a Lear jet took off from the airport and came right over the house. Hope this helps



This is why i love this place so much.........i love all of you helpful people long time


----------



## rydert (Aug 29, 2014)

long time?.......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2014)

rydert said:


> long time?.......


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 29, 2014)

Ridirt?


----------



## rydert (Aug 29, 2014)

hay Kydawg.....i'm going to South Carolina this afternoon, where chicken races are still legal....


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 29, 2014)

rydert said:


> hay Kydawg.....i'm going to South Carolina this afternoon, where chicken races are still legal....



I think you may have that confused with chicken fights, now in a chicken race the chickens don't,...... Oh why don't you just forget about chickens.


----------



## rydert (Aug 29, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I think you may have that confused with chicken fights, now in a chicken race the chickens don't,...... Oh why don't you just forget about chickens.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 29, 2014)

My Cows were very content this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> According to him it blew out on the side of the mower behind the muffler, which doesn't make sense because ther is nothing for it to blow out of on that side and I looked and don't see ANY oil residue. Although, he cleaned it up before I got home, but I could see oil residue on the deck. I figgered it would have blown out on the opposite side, from the crankcase vent, which I believe it did because the hose was blown off.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff is it a push mower?  When pulling it he could have caused oil to come out of the crank breather tube and clog either the low or high speed jet..  sounds like a carb issue.  If its as easy to pull he hasnt damaged it TOO bad



See above post. The carb appeared clean.



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Jeff,
> I had a problem recently when I cranked up my Husvarna push mower as it ran really rough and the rpms were up and down like you speak about.  It would not cut any of the taller grass at all before choking down.  The problem was the air filter and I changed it out and it now runs just like normal again.  Of course, on my model, the smaller size air filter only cost about $6-$7 so it was a cheap fix.  (Yep, I bought a spare one for the future too)



Runs the same with or without filter. Also, it was not that dirty, but I cleaned/blew out with air anyway.



mudracing101 said:


> Hfh=lawnmower Guuruu. Good advice leroy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never did register it, but have receipt from Lowe's with warranty extension.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I still got nothin.



Thanks anyway!



Migmack said:


> I think HFH has it right Chief, clean the jets.



I cleaned used cooking oil out of carb with chunks of fried chikin, fries, and fish without removing jets in the past. 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> jeff, just FYI. often time the carbs appear to have no way of removing the jets.  If you cant get them clean without breaking the tabs or plastic they tend to have covering them just take the mower back.  no need in voiding the warranty jsut to fix that..  My push mower i had to break some tabs off to get the jets out...



I haven't looked yet.



mudracing101 said:


> I'm thinking this mower was bought this year, dont know how much sludge it have this quick



5/16/13 



Hornet22 said:


> Jeff, I was outside this mornin having my carbs free breakfast and a Lear jet took off from the airport and came right over the house. Hope this helps



Best info so far, very helpful! 



hdm03 said:


> This is why i love this place so much.........i love all of you helpful people long time



What time are you going to be here......I wait long time.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

No likey this lawnmower, doesn't even have an oil drain.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

1st one I've ever seen without an oil drain, where you have to turn it over to drain oil.


----------



## rydert (Aug 29, 2014)

Jag lawnmower=no oil drain ....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

Lawnmower for sale!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

Runs good!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

Like NEW!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

Very smooth running, quiet, cuts great!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

2 years of extended warranty left.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

Just don't need anymore.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

Lawnmower seeking NEW home.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

Very clean.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

Self propelled.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

Grass catcher.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

Or mulcher.


----------



## rydert (Aug 29, 2014)

how much you want for it?.............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2014)

What color is it
I might be interested. 
Depending on the color of coarse.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

Will throw in cowbell.


----------



## rydert (Aug 29, 2014)

or how much will you pay me to take it off your hands?............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2014)

What color is the cowbell


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

rydert said:


> how much you want for it?.............



Half price.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> What color is it
> I might be interested.
> Depending on the color of coarse.



Ernge!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What color is the cowbell



Blu


----------



## rydert (Aug 29, 2014)

I gots dibs on cowbell......I can sell it to KyDawg............


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 29, 2014)

I borrowed my neighbors Toro Zero turn yesterday. Cut my 3 acres in 45 min. It's next on my list. Faster than a golf cart.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Half price.
> 
> 
> 
> Ernge!





Sorry, I'm a Georgia Fan.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 29, 2014)

The downfall.

8k


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

rydert said:


> or how much will you pay me to take it off your hands?............



You give me fi hundred, I giv you 2 fitty back.....cash money.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 29, 2014)

How bout a buck fiddy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2014)

rydert said:


> I gots dibs on cowbell......I can sell it to KyDawg............



He would like it. Blu is Kantucky colors and all.


----------



## rydert (Aug 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You give me fi hundred, I giv you 2 fitty back.....cash money.



deal...................

oh, and CROWN me.....I be kank


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 29, 2014)

Just realize I was in Driveler and not billy..

Oops..

Seeee ya.


----------



## rydert (Aug 29, 2014)

kang.......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2014)

rydert said:


> deal...................
> 
> oh, and CROWN me.....I be kank


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

Eye Wreckin said:


> How bout a buck fiddy



2 fitty rock bottom!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2014)

Eye Wreckin said:


> Just realize I was in Driveler and not billy..
> 
> Oops..
> 
> Seeee ya.



Git.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

rydert said:


> I gots dibs on cowbell......I can sell it to KyDawg............



Chikins no like cowbell.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

dert=kank


----------



## rydert (Aug 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> dert=kank


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2014)

Bout got Fryday wrapped up. 
Ya'll have a good long weekend. 
Jeff, good luck selling the ernch mower in Georgia. Maybe Karen will boy it. She in Fla. 


CANNONBALL!


----------



## rydert (Aug 29, 2014)

i'm out.....everybody have a safe and fun weekend


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bout got Fryday wrapped up.
> Ya'll have a good long weekend.
> Jeff, good luck selling the ernch mower in Georgia. Maybe Karen will boy it. She in Fla.
> 
> ...





rydert said:


> i'm out.....everybody have a safe and fun weekend



CYL! 

dert, say Hi for me!


----------



## karen936 (Aug 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bout got Fryday wrapped up.
> Ya'll have a good long weekend.
> Jeff, good luck selling the ernch mower in Georgia. Maybe Karen will boy it. She in Fla.
> 
> ...



I don't want it, but thanks of thinking of me
I fixed our lawn mower. Had to clean out the carb
it works great now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

Reckon I'm going to look at carb, LeRoy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

Need a sammich 1st.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 29, 2014)

Carb was real easy and I had never
done one. We had taken it in to be fixed
it ran once and not again. They never
cleaned the carb to much junk in it
for them to have cleaned it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bout got Fryday wrapped up.
> Ya'll have a good long weekend.
> Jeff, good luck selling the ernch mower in Georgia. Maybe Karen will boy it. She in Fla.
> 
> ...





rydert said:


> i'm out.....everybody have a safe and fun weekend



I thought thereere a lot more people going wiff us to HHI


----------



## karen936 (Aug 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I thought thereere a lot more people going wiff us to HHI


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'm going to look at carb, LeRoy!



Jeff, when you have cleaned it out before, have you taken it apart of just dropped the bowl and cleaned it out?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff, when you have cleaned it out before, have you taken it apart of just dropped the bowl and cleaned it out?



Just dropped the bowl and removed fuel line and sprayed thru.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 29, 2014)

Husqvarna makes some dang good stuff, I have a weed eater and chainsaw by them, but the reviews aren't quite as high on the mower


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff, when you have cleaned it out before, have you taken it apart of just dropped the bowl and cleaned it out?





Jeff C. said:


> Just dropped the bowl and removed fuel line and sprayed thru.



this ^^^^  x's 2


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 29, 2014)

You get what you pay for, but it would be nice to have a matching landscaping equipment, but if I'm gonna fork out the money I want it to be worth it.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2014)

Ace is the place ^^^^


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

Eye Wreckin said:


> Husqvarna makes some dang good stuff, I have a weed eater and chainsaw by them, but the reviews aren't quite as high on the mower



Nobody makes nothin nowadays like they used to. Too much plastic for one thing.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Just dropped the bowl and removed fuel line and sprayed thru.


make sure to spray into and thru every hold in the carb body.  Alot of them have plastic parts that carb cleaner may or may not eat.  If it is a clogged jet you MAY be able to soak the carb body in warm soapy water and get the jets cleaned with compressed air if you cant get them taken all teh way out


hdm03 said:


> this ^^^^  x's 2


----------



## karen936 (Aug 29, 2014)

Good luck Jeff


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 29, 2014)

Everything goin up in price but the paycheck.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 29, 2014)

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/oddnews/brewer-releases-99-pack-of-beer-185852870.html

99 cans of beer in a box, 99 cans of beer.  Take one down.  pass it around...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/oddnews/brewer-releases-99-pack-of-beer-185852870.html
> 
> 99 cans of beer in a box, 99 cans of beer.  Take one down.  pass it around...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Good luck Jeff



Thanks karen.....it ain't nothin but a thang!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm going to cut on out. Y'all have a safe and enjoyable holiday weekend.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 29, 2014)

mud is leaving early, I be jealous x2


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

Double time all day Monday!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2014)

On my way to HHI.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> On my way to HHI.



 y'all have fun!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 29, 2014)

Crickett said:


> y'all have fun!



yeah, and be careful too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 29, 2014)

Home sort of early myself.   yipppppeeeeeeee for a three day.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2014)

Crickett said:


> y'all have fun!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> yeah, and be careful too.


Jusr teasin. I thought we were ALL going.


gobbleinwoods said:


> Home sort of early myself.   yipppppeeeeeeee for a three day.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jusr teasin. I thought we were ALL going.



durt told me via Pm i couldnt go.  Said his wife thought i was handsome and it worried him


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> durt told me via Pm i couldnt go.  Said his wife thought i was handsome and it worried him



I know what that means.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 29, 2014)

If I bought a Bell for one cow, then the rest of them would want one too. Where would I be then.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2014)

good goobly goobs............. think I'll go back to the pool.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> good goobly goobs............. think I'll go back to the pool.........



Give up on teh "get it off your chest" thread?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Give up on teh "get it off your chest" thread?



She is out by the pool.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> If I bought a Bell for one cow, then the rest of them would want one too. Where would I be then.


They be like sheep. The one wiff the bell is Da leader


Keebs said:


> good goobly goobs............. think I'll go back to the pool.........



Me too Sista. Feels good-ta-deaf.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 29, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> She is out by the pool.



You are a sick puppy.......


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 29, 2014)

Oh my. Did ya'll hear what Danica just said.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 29, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Oh my. Did ya'll hear what Danica just said.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2014)

werkinwerkinwerkin . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2014)

I'll let H22 tell ya. I didn't get it. It's a guy thang.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> werkinwerkinwerkin . .



Money,money,money.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Oh my. Did ya'll hear what Danica just said.



did she say it nekkid?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'll let H22 tell ya. I didn't get it. It's a guy thang.



Did she tell me hey?  if so; I know what it means 



My nanner been busy today


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2014)

loose off; tight in the center


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2014)

hard to get these cars set-up right


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2014)

vroooooom vroooooom . .


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 29, 2014)

Crickett said:


>



I don't want to get a infarksun, but what she had said was.........Do i need to drive it in hard or back it up. There ya go. She said that on Speed channel.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2014)

so; what did she decide?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> so; what did she decide?



Ricky Stienhouse, punk said, he didn't know what to tell her.
H22 said, are you kidding me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2014)

He is still in disbelief that HE said that. OnTV.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2014)

h22 offended or disappointed?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2014)

10 mo hrs !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2014)

9:45 hrs to go !!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2014)

good for you Quack!!!  Almost there.  What's for supper tonight?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> good for you Quack!!!  Almost there.  What's for supper tonight?





I had beef tips on rice with gravy and cabbage !!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> good for you Quack!!!  Almost there.  What's for supper tonight?



You got that clock fixed yet??


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You got that clock fixed yet??



I almost had it then you started the poking thing and I am back to step one


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Give up on teh "get it off your chest" thread?


yes........ another "Billy wanna be thread"........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> They be like sheep. The one wiff the bell is Da leader
> 
> 
> Me too Sista. Feels good-ta-deaf.


 I can't get ova how cold the water is with how hot it's been........ but yeah, ilovemypool, ilovemypool..........


rhbama3 said:


> You are a sick puppy.......


 what? I really was in the pool......... thinking 'bout going back even now...... Miss J is still sick, trying to stay quiet in this small house ain't no easy task.....


hdm03 said:


> good for you Quack!!!  Almost there.  What's for supper tonight?


whut you doin in here on a Fridey night?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2014)

I took a wrong turn


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2014)

well will ya looky there?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 29, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You got that clock fixed yet??





hdm03 said:


> I almost had it then you started the poking thing and I am back to step one



Well get crackin then!!!...........You are taking too long with this project!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I took a wrong turn


Jim Beam circle or Margarita-ville?



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well get crackin then!!!...........You are taking too long with this project!!


 I love it when you take that *authoritative* stand........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2014)

What's erybody drankin tonight ???


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What's erybody drankin tonight ???


shots.............


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What's erybody drankin tonight ???



Nuttin....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I love it when you take that *authoritative* stand........






Hooked On Quack said:


> What's erybody drankin tonight ???


The usual Rum, and Sprite



Jeff C. said:


> Nuttin....


Slacker!!

Waco Vs. Tomson 41-7


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 29, 2014)

Evening, Babes and bro's!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 29, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> The usual Rum, and Sprite
> 
> Slacker!!
> 
> Waco Vs. Tomson 41-7



Waco got the players for a title run this year?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> The usual Rum, and Sprite
> 
> Slacker!!
> 
> Waco Vs. Tomson 41-6



I know....ate and fell asleep. Probly be up half the night now. 

Dang, what a beatdown!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 29, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Waco got the players for a title run this year?


I think Tag said there was 30 Seniors returning this year

41-14 final


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 29, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I think Tag said there was 30 Seniors returning this year
> 
> 41-14 final



Wow! Thats a loaded class!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang, what a beatdown!



WACO VS. Tomson = Big Rivalry!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Wow! Thats a loaded class!






Yeah and most of 'em are in their 20's . . .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah and most of 'em are in their 20's . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah and most of 'em are in their 20's . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2014)

rum and sprite here


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> rum and sprite here



Great. You're gonna have left over parts from the clock again.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What's erybody drankin tonight ???



Stupid water


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Stupid water





Me too,two,to,2,tu . .


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Babes and bro's!


Heeellllllooooo Mr. New Admin....... howudoin?


KyDawg said:


> Stupid water


water goes with every thing!


THUNDER!!!!!!! WHhhooooHhhoooo!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> rum and sprite here





rhbama3 said:


> Great. You're gonna have left over parts from the clock again.




Tackleberry put down the glass, and get to work!!

We don't tolerate Probies Drankin on the job!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Me too,two,to,2,tu . .


sorry, picked up the phone to call you and saw I had missed a call from MrsHawtnet, called her instead......... but I THOUGHT about calling you............ you were mentioned.......


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 29, 2014)

Keebs been out stirring the pot. Evening Keebs


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Heeellllllooooo Mr. New Admin....... howudoin?
> 
> water goes with every thing!
> 
> ...



Hey, pretty lady! 
I'm still wandering around trying to figure out things.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Keebs been out stirring the pot. Evening Keebs


 who me????? neva!!


rhbama3 said:


> Hey, pretty lady!
> I'm still wandering around trying to figure out things.


 I done told ya to send me a pic of all the buttons & I'd help ya figure it out!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> sorry, picked up the phone to call you and saw I had missed a call from MrsHawtnet, called her instead......... but I THOUGHT about calling you............ you were mentioned.......






It's the thought that counts !! 





Eye Rectum and DwunkRicky gonna get it twubble !!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Eye Rectum and DwunkRicky gonna get it twubble !!!


Yep!!.........Gonna have to watch them two!!...........Dadblame 20 somethings!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's the thought that counts !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


knew you'd unnerstan........... lubsya!


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yep!!.........Gonna have to watch them two!!...........Dadblame 20 somethings!!


theyz THAT young?!?!?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> theyz THAT young?!?!?


I think Eye Wreckin is Seth's older brother!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I think Eye Wreckin is Seth's older brother!!





That one ain't mine . .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That one ain't mine . .



He's looking for stickers!!!.......Can you help him out??


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 29, 2014)

Quack you be safe out there tonight.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 30, 2014)

Look young, act grown. 

Sometimes one takes over the other depending on the day.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 30, 2014)

1am.  Im here.  Alone.  Time to go take a long nap. Night ladies


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 30, 2014)

Hey Quack you awake?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Quack you be safe out there tonight.





Thanks Chief !!!  Thought I was gonna Cadillac tonight, more like a VW bug . .


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 30, 2014)

,bnb,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hey Quack you awake?





Yessir ???


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 30, 2014)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday to all of you drivelers.

I am feeling lazy today for sure.  I am dog-sitting my Daughters little dog today while her and her husband are in Raleigh to see the Georgia Southern vs N.C. State football game.  They didn't get to leave Augusta until after 5 pm yesterday and she called late last night and said that the traffic was pretty much bumper to bumper on I-20 over to I-95 up to I-40 on to Raleigh.  Lots of wrecks, vehicle fires, "gators" (blown tires/big chunks of rubber from 18-wheelers) all over the highways and backed-up traffic in multiple places along the way.   I surely hope that Georgia Southern has a good showing today.  

I think that I will just stay here in town and take it easy all day long and just continue to spoil "Ginger".  Maybe I just stop by Academy Sports and Sam's Club and do a little shopping.


OK Gobblin, give me a cup or three of that fresh brewed coffee that I smell now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 30, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> You are a sick puppy.......



Now you have finally figured that out.   (didn't you like my pm?)   Would have put it on the open forum but them infractions hurt!


Morning drivelers  There may not be coffee this morning if pb doesn't fix itself.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 30, 2014)

Well here is today's coffee--have it your way.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2014)

Moanin bubs, 'bout got anudder one in the books !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Moanin bubs, 'bout got anudder one in the books !!



Any stories about how the trainee did the other night?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Any stories about how the trainee did the other night?





Longest 2 nights I've spent out here in a LOOOOONG time, he's mad, he doesn't want to be here, I didn't think it was possible for someone to complain for a solid 12hrs, I was wrong.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2014)

Mornin......gonna go schoppin for a few new rags today, then watch foooootball the rest of the day. College football rocks!!!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 30, 2014)

Mornin y'all! 

Took our little Annie to the vet yesterday for her 9 weeks vaccinations. She weighs 7 lbs & is in perfect health!  She is catching onto her training very well. 


Now I gotta go pack some more boxes. Looks like we will be moving sometime next weekend.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin......gonna go schoppin for a few new rags today, then watch foooootball the rest of the day. College football rocks!!!



So glad I don't have to make a trip over to Athens today. Traffic is gonna be crazy over there.


----------



## cramer (Aug 30, 2014)

mornin Chief - that fancy coffee is real good this morning
gotta cut grass early and Dawgs this afternoon
Luv me sum SEC football


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2014)

10-4 cramer, mornin to ya!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 30, 2014)

just went to the road and got the paper.  Says PSU and UCF kickoff is 8:40 this morning.   They are going to fill up the whole day with football.


----------



## cramer (Aug 30, 2014)

The "Share s Coke" truck is at AMS this weekend from 12-7p if you want to make a can of Coke with "Chief" or "Gobble" on it


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> just went to the road and got the paper.  Says PSU and UCF kickoff is 8:40 this morning.   They are going to fill up the whole day with football.



WOW....that's early! Bring it on!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> WOW....that's early! Bring it on!!!



They are playing in Dublin  and I don't mean GA.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2014)

cramer said:


> The "Share s Coke" truck is at AMS this weekend from 12-7p if you want to make a can of Coke with "Chief" or "Gobble" on it



Hmmmmmm.....interesting! I'm only 5 mins from there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> They are playing in Dublin  and I don't mean GA.



Oh!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2014)

Mrornin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2014)

Go Georgia Bulldawgs.


----------



## cramer (Aug 30, 2014)

morning missus h22
I hear someone cutting grass
I was hoping sinclair would get word mines needed cutting and he could work out his automatic landscaper on my yard for a change
then I realized - his blades won't work on weeds
i better get outside and fire up the goats


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2014)

H22 cookin bacon and sausage on da grill. Our neighbers love us.Smellin good in the neighborhood.


----------



## cramer (Aug 30, 2014)

Missus H22 - Can you make us a peach upside down cake?

I been begging my wife to make one - if you can make a pineapple upside down cake, why not peach


----------



## cramer (Aug 30, 2014)

oh yeah- I need to cut the grass


----------



## cramer (Aug 30, 2014)

gobble is sending me subliminal messages again - "you're just lazy"
or is that just the voices in my head again


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 30, 2014)

cramer said:


> gobble is sending me subliminal messages again - "you're just lazy"
> or is that just the voices in my head again



sublimbable   I try to cut all the low branches off the trees so I can mow easier.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 30, 2014)

Happy College Football Day everybody!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Now you have finally figured that out.   (didn't you like my pm?)   Would have put it on the open forum but them infractions hurt!
> 
> 
> Morning drivelers  There may not be coffee this morning if pb doesn't fix itself.


I didn't get a pm...........


Jeff C. said:


> Hmmmmmm.....interesting! I'm only 5 mins from there.


That would be tooo cool!!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mrornin


Mernin!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 30, 2014)

cramer said:


> Missus H22 - Can you make us a peach upside down cake?
> 
> I been begging my wife to make one - if you can make a pineapple upside down cake, why not peach




Why mornin folks 

cramer you got a cast iron skillet then try this (if I can do it anyone can )

Pour some oil  then a good amount of maple syrup in, lay peaches or pineapple rings or slices in bottom. Mix up either a white or yellow cake mix ( I like to put some of the left over jucies in the mix) and pour on top,  pop in oven at about 300 to 350 and bake. When a toothpick comes out clean it's done. Put a plate on top of skillet flip over and BOOM upside down cake


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2014)

cramer said:


> gobble is sending me subliminal messages again - "you're just lazy"
> or is that just the voices in my head again


That's just the voices in your head. Just ignore them.


hdm03 said:


> Happy College Football Day everybody!!!!


UCF is making a game of it against Penn State! 
Pretty good crowd in the Dublin ireland stadium. Seeing kids run out on the field to fix divots from cleats looks kinda funny. 


Keebs said:


> I didn't get a pm...........
> 
> That would be tooo cool!!!
> 
> Mernin!


PM's make me nervous. I get WAAAYY too many these days. 


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Why mornin folks
> 
> cramer you got a cast iron skillet then try this (if I can do it anyone can )
> 
> Pour some oil  then a good amount of maple syrup in, lay peaches or pineapple rings or slices in bottom. Mix up either a white or yellow cake mix ( I like to put some of the left over jucies in the mix) and pour on top,  pop in oven at about 300 to 350 and bake. When a toothpick comes out clean it's done. Put a plate on top of skillet flip over and BOOM upside down cake



That sounds really good, Mike!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 30, 2014)

*pm*



Keebs said:


> I didn't get a pm...........
> 
> That would be tooo cool!!!
> 
> Mernin!



well you asked for it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Happy College Football Day everybody!!!!



Got on my red bathingsuit and my G earrings. H22 just went to Ingles and said all he saw was red. Lots o folks buying munchies and alcohol. Said one guy bout to open a beer in the store and got in trouble wiff his wife. Yep. It's college gameday alright. Go Dawgs.
Got the Redcoat band on da stereo.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 30, 2014)

Of course I got pics


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got on my red bathingsuit and my G earrings. H22 just went to Ingles and said all he saw was red. Lots o folks buying munchies and alcohol. Said one guy bout to open a beer in the store and got in trouble wiff his wife. Yep. It's college gameday alright. Go Dawgs.
> Got the Redcoat band on da stereo.



No good without pictures


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> well you asked for it.


you'd think at my age I'd learn to quit, but nooooo, not me....


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got on my red bathingsuit and my G earrings. H22 just went to Ingles and said all he saw was red. Lots o folks buying munchies and alcohol. Said one guy bout to open a beer in the store and got in trouble wiff his wife. Yep. It's college gameday alright. Go Dawgs.
> Got the Redcoat band on da stereo.


 I know you're cute as a button too!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 30, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> No good without pictures



^^^^^^What he said!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you'd think at my age I'd learn to quit, but nooooo, not me....
> 
> I know you're cute as a button too!



Did it fit on your computer screen?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 30, 2014)

Me and Redurt's wife are having a great time in Hilton Head this weekend.  She gets cray cray when she drinks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you'd think at my age I'd learn to quit, but nooooo, not me....
> 
> I know you're cute as a button too!



Thanks.....you're makin me blush!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Me and Redurt's wife are having a great time in Hilton Head this weekend.  She gets cray cray when she drinks!



I aint seen you. 

Great effort Georgia Southern. Go Eagles


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks.....you're makin me blush!



I'm done blushing, but it took a while. She so sweet.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2014)

Here we go Georgia here we go.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2014)

MizT, Jag, and I went shoppin dis moanin. Got some good deals too. Now I need to clean out my closet of some old rags. Had to buy Jag a bunch of softball eqpt, me some clothes(shorts, jeans, T's short and long, a couple button down collared shirts) and some casual shoes. MizT got a pair of shoes. Did purty good I thought, with a 50% & 30% off sales and some of MizT's additional 15% off deals. We only spent $600.00   

Are you ready for some GEORGIA Football?  

Gamecocks got pummeled!


Geaux LSU!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm ready fo a dranky drank......GO DAWGS!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2014)

My glove (so I can practice wiff Jag) and his bat cost $120.00, and that was cheap. They had bats that cost almost $300.00 alone.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2014)

Hold'em DAWGS!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2014)

Chick and dude on the sidelines just got nailed.....uhhh, you gotta move idjits!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2014)

I like the Clemson organization, they are some good people to work on the sidelines with, but I just never cared for them as a team. They always give the DAWGS a tough game.

4th and Goal.....Stop'em DAWGS!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 30, 2014)

Go BIG RED Nebraska up big!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2014)

I'mon mess round and flop this sucka!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Go BIG RED Nebraska up big!!!!



I'll be in Nebraska Tuesday, gobble!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm a Gurley girl. Ya'll gotta admit Sanford Stadium is gorgeous.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2014)

Can somebody Paaalize get me a number 13 jersey. Dad gum it. I'm a Morgan.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2014)

What a game....too close though!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2014)

Awwwww man!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2014)

Yeah!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm a closet Dawg fan!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2014)

Until they have to play LSU!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2014)

They don't play this year.....yet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2014)

Update on game ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2014)

Sup Quackbro?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2014)

21-21, ....Clemson just missed a field goal to go up by 3 before the half. :44 secs left in 1st half.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2014)

Halftime....gonna take a shower and model some new clothes for MizT


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Until they have to play LSU!



I like the Saints, so we even.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 30, 2014)

crap


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 30, 2014)

I HATE the Saints


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I like the Saints, so we even.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I like the Saints, so we even.



trader


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I HATE the Saints



So what!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2014)

Dang, I been watching college feetsball all day and all the games are toooo close. Give me a heart attack.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> trader



Go Falcon's. Least they got good colors.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2014)

hdm03 said:


>



Whazz a madder lil fella. Red and black equals GA Dawgs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> So what!



No jeff..... you pose to say, shut up.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 30, 2014)

779 is a big red number.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Sup Quackbro?




werkin . . 





Jeff C. said:


> 21-21, ....Clemson just missed a field goal to go up by 3 before the half. :44 secs left in 1st half.





Had to pull the truck up to the door to find it on the radio.



Richt needs to pound Gurley and Marshall play after play.




GT won,  we beat Wofford . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2014)

hdm03 said:


>



I've neva been to a Pro football game.
My son went to the Coons vs Saints game and had a ball. I live a sheltered life.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No jeff..... you pose to say, shut up.



Didn wanna hurt my lil buddy's feelins.



Hooked On Quack said:


> werkin . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Headlines: GT wiffles Wofford! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I've neva been to a Pro football game.
> My son went to the Coons vs Saints game and had a ball. I live a sheltered life.



 Sayyyy whaaaat?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2014)

My game comes on after this'un!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2014)

Gotta go eat some dotdogs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I've neva been to a Pro football game.
> My son went to the Coons vs Saints game and had a ball. I live a sheltered life.





Neva been to one either. 




We should get hom03 to carry us.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> werkin . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Richt musta read this at halftime !!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 30, 2014)

Afternoon youngins, Go Dawgs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Richt musta read this at halftime !!



The game aint ova till tha fat lady sangs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2014)

My gawd.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Richt musta read this at halftime !!



Bout time....they got a pad now! Game over!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2014)

Mornin Pops!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 30, 2014)

I get confused about the time of day lately Chief.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The game aint ova till tha fat lady sangs.






She's singing . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2014)

14Wisconsin vs 13LSU gonna be a tough game!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2014)

Okay Richt, pull Gurley, don't risk a stoopid, useless injury.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2014)

Wisconsin's got a Heisman candidate @ runnin back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2014)

They are picking a very close game between these two.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2014)

Geaux Tigers!!!  

LSU does have the #1 prospect runnin back in the country.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2014)

Wisconsin draws 1st blood!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay Richt, pull Gurley, don't risk a stoopid, useless injury.



I done told H22 a few years ago,, my next dog is gonna be named Gurley. He finally agreed.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I done told H22 a few years ago,, my next dog is gonna be named Gurley. He finally agreed.





A knee grow dog, might as well name him Doodoo . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2014)

He's watching NASCAR.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2014)

LSU.....80 yd TD pass to get back in the game!  Whewwww....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He's watching NASCAR.






Whaaaaaaaaaa????  Whack 'em in da head !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> LSU.....80 yd TD pass to get back in the game!  Whewwww....



What channel.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did it fit on your computer screen?


Thank gawd it came "condensed" or it wouldn't have....... but still....... I'll hush, I ain't no petite thang.........


Jeff C. said:


> Thanks.....you're makin me blush!


youtoocutetoo!


Jeff C. said:


> Halftime....gonna take a shower and model some new clothes for MizT


wish I could be there, I bet you even *turn & twirl*!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go Falcon's. Least they got good colors.


Oh yeah, can't go wrong wiff Red & Black!!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> What channel.


dang girl................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2014)

Just noticed, Pookie's moderates the "Gear Review" threads . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just noticed, Pookie's moderates the "Gear Review" threads . . .



It seems to be a favorite forum of spam bots. I go thru a few times a month and move them to the "proper place" if they are there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> It seems to be a favorite forum of spam bots. I go thru a few times a month and move them to the "proper place" if they are there.





Oh, thought mebbe it had sumpin to do with the infamous Ameristep thread . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh, thought mebbe it had sumpin to do with the infamous Ameristep thread . .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 30, 2014)

So Ga. Tech beat a private high school??


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> So Ga. Tech beat a private high school??


 at least they won!!
ok, had to break out the "Keebs famous chicken soup" this virus is baaaaad, hope none of ya'll get it........ so much for a "holiday weekend"..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> at least they won!!
> ok, had to break out the "Keebs famous chicken soup" this virus is baaaaad, hope none of ya'll get it........ so much for a "holiday weekend"..........



That sucks.....cause I'm sure you were starting to look like a prune in your attempt to avoid it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2014)

Don't know if LSU is going to be able to get back in this game...need a touchdown here quick, but they will be down by 4, unless they go for 2 pat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2014)

Whatcha say Wy?


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 30, 2014)

workin as usual


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> So Ga. Tech beat a private high school??






Basically . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> workin as usual



I've got to travel tomorrow and work Monday/Tuesday, travel back home on Wed.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 30, 2014)

As my Dad always said, " What did the Georgia grad say to the Georgia Tech grad?"                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   " May I take your order"


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2014)

LSU back in the game. Got the 2 pt conversion and almost an entire 4th quarter.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2014)

Interception LSU


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2014)

Touchdown LSU!!! Leading for the 1st time tonight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> As my Dad always said, " What did the Georgia grad say to the Georgia Tech grad?"                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   " May I take your order"





Yep !!! 


Either that, or whatcha want me to do now boss ?? 





Jeff C. said:


> Touchdown LSU!!! Leading for the 1st time tonight.






Geaux TigerZZZZZZ !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2014)

LSU interception, up by 4, late in the 4th! A TD puts Wisconsin down by 11.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2014)

It's up to LSU's defense.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> As my Dad always said, " What did the Georgia grad say to the Georgia Tech grad?"                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   " May I take your order"





Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep !!!
> 
> 
> Either that, or whatcha want me to do now boss ??
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2014)

3rd and 12....deeeep!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2014)

LSU getting the ball back with 1:26.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> LSU getting the ball back with 1:26.





Fat lady's sanging !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2014)

LSU-46 consecutive regular season non conference wins! 

Wasn't pretty, but they fought back from being down for 3 quarters.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2014)

Down by 17 at one time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2014)

Good night youngins!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2014)

'Night Chiefbro, just me and Wycliff.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 31, 2014)

We"ll keep the light on


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2014)

Fixin to do a complete mine shutdown, plant's been down since Thursday, start back up Tuesday morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2014)

GW and EE are slackin this morn, musta watched football all day/night.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 31, 2014)

Morning youngins.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 31, 2014)

Almost there Quack


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 31, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> GW and EE are slackin this morn, musta watched football all day/night.



Yep, I was slackin all the way.

Good Morning Quack, Charlie, and Wycliff.  Do any of you ever sleep????

I tried my best to rest all day yesterday.  Felt terrible most of the day as I've got a wisdom tooth that must come out asap and it just makes me feel lousy.  Dentist has been wanting me to get it out but I kept putting it off BUT now I wish that I had already took care of it. 

I decided to sleep an extra couple of hours this morning instead.  Maybe Gobblin will be here in a minute and deliver some of his fresh brewed coffee. 

Just went out and got the newspaper and it is raining now unfortunately.  I was planning to go up to the country and pull the cards from all of my cameras this morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Almost there Quack






Yep, 'bout got this one whupped !!!  You werkin tonight too ??


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 31, 2014)

Hate it about that tooth Eagle. It has rained of and on here since yesterday afternoon.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 31, 2014)

Bout time for some coffee.


----------



## cramer (Aug 31, 2014)

Quack - Why you let me sleep so late?
Where's the coffee G?
Time for aerobics


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2014)

Wycliff likes to feed rats peppermint so they'll have good breath . .


----------



## cramer (Aug 31, 2014)

my brain aint commoonicating so well with my typing finger


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2014)

cramer said:


> Quack - Why you let me sleep so late?
> Where's the coffee G?
> Time for aerobics






I tried nudgin ya, but you wouldn't wake up ??


----------



## cramer (Aug 31, 2014)

somebody wake up Chief


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2014)

cramer said:


> my brain aint commoonicating so well with my typing finger






Not only that, but one of yo nanners ain't dancin ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2014)

cramer said:


> somebody wake up Chief





Chief + football all day/night + shopping = spunout


----------



## cramer (Aug 31, 2014)

Gobble sending me subliminal messages again -
"Is Billy and Willie Nilly kinfolk" and such

Need to make that one a poll - G
I needs coffee


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 31, 2014)

Yep got a couple hours this morning that I missed watching some football.   Then I had to check the scores this AM

The coffee is made but I haven't even poured a cup so it is fresh and ready.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 31, 2014)

sorry early risers.   me and the computer have been arguing for 45 about loading pages or rather not loading pages.   I have no patience for mechanical devices that do not work as designed.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 31, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> sorry early risers.   me and the computer have been arguing for 45 about loading pages or rather not loading pages.   I have no patience for mechanical devices that do not work as designed.



Hope you have not been arguing with the coffee pot gobblein.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 31, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Hope you have not been arguing with the coffee pot gobblein.



nope and I have several coffee pots for just this issue.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2014)

cramer said:


> somebody wake up Chief





Hooked On Quack said:


> Chief + football all day/night + shopping = spunout



You got that right! 

Mornin youngins.....looks like all our teams won opening weekend.


----------



## cramer (Aug 31, 2014)

vampire hours again^^^


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2014)

cramer said:


> vampire hours again^^^



Tried to catch a rerun of UFC 177 prelims, but couldn't hold on.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 31, 2014)

Mornin kids cats and dogs 


The count down has begun only 28 more days till I pull out for the 2 week elk hunt


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Mornin kids cats and dogs
> 
> 
> The count down has begun only 28 more days till I pull out for the 2 week elk hunt



Be here for you know it, Mike!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 31, 2014)

Mornin.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 31, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Be here for you know it, Mike!



I know I know but it seems time is slowing down 

Well that is till something happens like yesterday, went out fired up truck windshield fogged up a bit when Chase and I jumped in so I hit the defroster and POOF steam and the smell of antifreeze hit us, blew the heater core  Glad it happened now and not while I was up in the hills or the middle of WINTER. New one on order just hope it gets here real soon. Doesn't look like it should be to hard to change out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.



Mronin 



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I know I know but it seems time is slowing down
> 
> Well that is till something happens like yesterday, went out fired up truck windshield fogged up a bit when Chase and I jumped in so I hit the defroster and POOF steam and the smell of antifreeze hit us, blew the heater core  Glad it happened now and not while I was up in the hills or the middle of WINTER. New one on order just hope it gets here real soon. Doesn't look like it should be to hard to change out.



Not too bad other than bein all bent up in the floorboard and firewall. At least that's where mine was wayyyy back in the day.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 31, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mronin
> 
> 
> 
> Not too bad other than bein all bent up in the floorboard and firewall. At least that's where mine was wayyyy back in the day.



Stuck back up under the dash and jockeybox but the jockey box just pops out then there's about 6 or 8 screws to get the cover off the core and a little computer box you have to unbolt and move out of the way. Ford forum says about 30 minutes to do so for me probably an hour and a six pack ought to do it


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm still virus free, so gonna start on the pear relish today!
I just dread cutting up the pears, the hardest/worst part of it all....

Afternoon folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Stuck back up under the dash and jockeybox but the jockey box just pops out then there's about 6 or 8 screws to get the cover off the core and a little computer box you have to unbolt and move out of the way. Ford forum says about 30 minutes to do so for me probably an hour and a six pack ought to do it



That ain't too bad afterall! 



Keebs said:


> I'm still virus free, so gonna start on the pear relish today!
> I just dread cutting up the pears, the hardest/worst part of it all....
> 
> Afternoon folks!



Afternoon! Glad to hear you still have a clean bill of health. I was under the impression you had come down with it. Stay clear!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2014)

Catchup with yall Wednesday......Have a great holiday!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2014)

Evenin ya'll !!!  Stuck at work with nuttin to do all night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evenin ya'll !!!  Stuck at work with nuttin to do all night.



Stuck on a plane right now. Still gotta get from Detroit to Des moimes.
Fixing to back away from the gate.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2014)

Airplane mode.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 31, 2014)

Evening, Peeps!
Well, you can tell the annual migration to the Sports forum has begun!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Peeps!
> Well, you can tell the annual migration to the Sports forum has begun!






Let the banning begin, and early teal/goose season is starting next week . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 31, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Let the banning begin, and early teal/goose season is starting next week . . .



The mod formations are already circling the pond.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> The mod formations are already circling the pond.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> That ain't too bad afterall!
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon! Glad to hear you still have a clean bill of health. I was under the impression you had come down with it. Stay clear!


Naw, "Miz Julie" came home with it............ long weekend of trying to stay quiet but get things done, bless her heart, wish I could make things better......


rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Peeps!
> Well, you can tell the annual migration to the Sports forum has begun!


WOW, something different to actually see you show up *all in red*...........but ya still my "Wobert" no matter what.........


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 31, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Naw, "Miz Julie" came home with it............ long weekend of trying to stay quiet but get things done, bless her heart, wish I could make things better......
> 
> WOW, something different to actually see you show up *all in red*...........but ya still my "Wobert" no matter what.........




I got a feeling i'll be calling nicodemus quite a bit in the future.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I got a feeling i'll be calling nicodemus quite a bit in the future.


...............sorry............. ok............. taking a breath........... he'll just tell ya to call elfiii........... but no matter, I know you'll *serve* us well.........


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2014)

Oh yeah....... pear relish......... *normally* about 30 pears is "one" putting up........ I got two........ I still have at least that much or more in another milk crate to get processed tomorrow.......... and I am out of pint jars........... guess Quack & Miz Dawn are getting 2morrows batch..........


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 31, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Oh yeah....... pear relish......... *normally* about 30 pears is "one" putting up........ I got two........ I still have at least that much or more in another milk crate to get processed tomorrow.......... and I am out of pint jars........... guess Quack & Miz Dawn are getting 2morrows batch..........



I had some deer jerky to mail to quack, but my daughter saw it on the counter and THOUGHT i had it out for her boyfriend. She mailed it to him at ranger school.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Oh yeah....... pear relish......... *normally* about 30 pears is "one" putting up........ I got two........ I still have at least that much or more in another milk crate to get processed tomorrow.......... and I am out of pint jars........... guess Quack & Miz Dawn are getting 2morrows batch..........








Dang, you used all those jars we gave ya ???  I think she has some more ?? 




Now if only "someone" will EVER send me some jerky . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 31, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, you used all those jars we gave ya ???  I think she has some more ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



read my post above yours.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I had some deer jerky to mail to quack, but my daughter saw it on the counter and THOUGHT i had it out for her boyfriend. She mailed it to him at ranger school.





rhbama3 said:


> read my post above yours.






Well, seeing how he's serving our country, I'll let that one slide !!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 31, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Let the banning begin, and early teal/goose season is starting next week . . .





rhbama3 said:


> The mod formations are already circling the pond.


Yep I have been checking in there more, and more!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I had some deer jerky to mail to quack, but my daughter saw it on the counter and THOUGHT i had it out for her boyfriend. She mailed it to him at ranger school.


ohmy...


Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, you used all those jars we gave ya ???  I think she has some more ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used all the pint jars........... I guess I will put ya'll's in quart jars...... all I have left........... plus, gonna add some "heat" to ya'll's too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yep I have been checking in there more, and more!!










Keebs said:


> ohmy...
> 
> I used all the pint jars........... I guess I will put ya'll's in quart jars...... all I have left........... plus, gonna add some "heat" to ya'll's too!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 1, 2014)

Well the calendar says Moanday but I am not groaning.

Could be the coffee?


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 1, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2014)

Mornin guys, 'bout ready for a day off !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2014)

^^^^^^^^  Somebody KANG me !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ^^^^^^^^  Somebody KANG me !!!



In honor keebsismakingmorejelly is sending you somekang.


----------



## cramer (Sep 1, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> In honor keebsismakingmorejelly is sending you somekang.



Mornin G & Kang Quack

Time for some aerobics
and coffee


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 1, 2014)

cramer said:


> Mornin G & Kang Quack
> 
> Time for some aerobics
> and coffee


 Dang I'm plum wore out from watchin all those naners exercising 


Oh and mornin all


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 1, 2014)

Lms is at work.  Gage and I are smoking a shoulder.  Went to the store yestetday to buy a few things.  Ilook and she has two butts in the buggy.  She really thought bostonbutts came off the butt......

Morning folks


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Lms is at work.  Gage and I are smoking a shoulder.  Went to the store yestetday to buy a few things.  Ilook and she has two butts in the buggy.  She really thought bostonbutts came off the butt......
> 
> Morning folks



Aw, give her a break. Most women don't know the actual location of cuts on the animal. She's got YOU cooking it, and thats all that matters to her.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 1, 2014)

Happy Mid-Day to all of you drivelers today.

I felt really lazy and actually slept until 8 am this morning.  Now I don't know how to act with all of this much needed beauty sleep.  It seems like it is late afternoon as I have wasted the best part of the day already.  

This dang wisdom tooth is still hurting like crazy and I can't wait to hopefully have my dentist take care of it tomorrow.  Unfortunately, I have been procrastinating for over 6 months about it BUT it surely made a believer out of me now.  It is all my fault but I want it gone asap.

Hope all of you have a restful and safe holiday today with your families.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 1, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Aw, give her a break. Most women don't know the actual location of cuts on the animal. She's got YOU cooking it, and thats all that matters to her.



I dont know bama.  This is my first butt iv cooked.  Sure smells good tho..  220 degrees since 7 am..  looks good


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I dont know bama.  This is my first butt iv cooked.  Sure smells good tho..  220 degrees since 7 am..  looks good



Low and slow is the way to go! 
Just remember, do NOT cut it up right after it comes off the smoker. Let it rest for a few minutes before slicing to prevent the meat drying out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2014)

hfh + butt = don't know what to do


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2014)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 1, 2014)

Afternoon............ cooking the next batch of pear relish.......... Quack, I really hope you & MizDawn still like hot...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Afternoon............ cooking the next batch of pear relish.......... Quack, I really hope you & MizDawn still like hot...........





We be lubbin da HAWT !!!!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 1, 2014)

Stormin here


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> hfh + butt = don't know what to do



Man shoot.   I  make a rub last night rubbed it down and let it set over night.  Iv pinched into it a time or 2its awesome.  Been cooking 9 hours and moist!

Bama i couldnt multi quote but im gonna let it sit about an hour.  I think iv nailed it.  Beginners luck maybe but ill take it.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We be lubbin da HAWT !!!!


I put me up one pint of it so I could try it too.
Now I'm surfing to see how else I wanna put up the rest of these pears.......... AFTER I go buy more jars!


Crickett said:


> Stormin here


I hear thunder all around me, but ain't nuttin hitting here....


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Man shoot.   I  make a rub last night rubbed it down and let it set over night.  Iv pinched into it a time or 2its awesome.  Been cooking 9 hours and moist!
> 
> Bama i couldnt multi quote but im gonna let it sit about an hour.  I think iv nailed it.  Beginners luck maybe but ill take it.


what time do we eat?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2014)

This one bout done.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 1, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> This one bout done.



but with a little CPR it can breathe just a smidgeon more.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 1, 2014)

OMG. I have always loved a good thunderstorm, but today has killed that love. Closest I've EVA been in a tornado. Was floating in the pool watching the dark clouds roll in and BAM. Chris and I wewe stuck in the pool house. Praying the trees were not coming down. I have been through some serious weather, but I have to say, I was crying. The yard that Chris has groomed all weekend is trashed. The pool has a half of a tree in it. Nope, if that wasn't a tornado......we also had hail. I do not want to experience a tornado or hurricane. No more enjoyment in weather.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 1, 2014)

No lectristy, phone or TV. But my little i thangy workin.

Hope Crickett is OK and Sterlo.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 1, 2014)

Really close now to being DONE


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> OMG. I have always loved a good thunderstorm, but today has killed that love. Closest I've EVA been in a tornado. Was floating in the pool watching the dark clouds roll in and BAM. Chris and I wewe stuck in the pool house. Praying the trees were not coming down. I have been through some serious weather, but I have to say, I was crying. The yard that Chris has groomed all weekend is trashed. The pool has a half of a tree in it. Nope, if that wasn't a tornado......we also had hail. I do not want to experience a tornado or hurricane. No more enjoyment in weather.



Glad you two are okay, Mandy! 
I've been thru two. The first we lost tree's. The second we lost a roof, shed, and a childhood friend.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> OMG. I have always loved a good thunderstorm, but today has killed that love. Closest I've EVA been in a tornado. Was floating in the pool watching the dark clouds roll in and BAM. Chris and I wewe stuck in the pool house. Praying the trees were not coming down. I have been through some serious weather, but I have to say, I was crying. The yard that Chris has groomed all weekend is trashed. The pool has a half of a tree in it. Nope, if that wasn't a tornado......we also had hail. I do not want to experience a tornado or hurricane. No more enjoyment in weather.



That is scary, glad all are safe.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 1, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Glad you two are okay, Mandy!
> I've been thru two. The first we lost tree's. The second we lost a roof, shed, and a childhood friend.





KyDawg said:


> That is scary, glad all are safe.



Thanks guys, we were gonna grill somepin, but not hungry now. All we hear is big Ga power trucks moving on the streets. They have call H22 in yet.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> OMG. I have always loved a good thunderstorm, but today has killed that love. Closest I've EVA been in a tornado. Was floating in the pool watching the dark clouds roll in and BAM. Chris and I wewe stuck in the pool house. Praying the trees were not coming down. I have been through some serious weather, but I have to say, I was crying. The yard that Chris has groomed all weekend is trashed. The pool has a half of a tree in it. Nope, if that wasn't a tornado......we also had hail. I do not want to experience a tornado or hurricane. No more enjoyment in weather.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> No lectristy, phone or TV. But my little i thangy workin.
> 
> Hope Crickett is OK and Sterlo.



Dang Mandy! Glad y'all are ok! We didn't have any real strong winds on this side just some heavy rain. Hubby was at the office though when it hit. He said it got BAD there! Lots of trees down around town & streets flooded.


----------

